# Vögel am Haus und im Garten 2017



## karsten. (8. Jan. 2017)

neues Jahr neues "Spiel"


 



Meine seine .... Groß geworden

                
Kira und Loki als Paar unterwegs




 das waren sie mal   


mfG


----------



## Daufi (8. Jan. 2017)

Wir waren vorhin spazieren, und ich habe das erste Mal bei uns eine Waldschnepfe gesehen.
Wir dachten erst die ist kurz vorm Abnippeln, saß ganz ruhig da und hat sich nicht gerührt... Erst so bei 2m Abstand ist sie seelenruhig aufgestanden und davongeflogen...
Bild ist leider nix geworden, aber so sieht die aus:
 

Ist aber anscheinend bei uns gar nicht so selten...


----------



## Christine (11. Jan. 2017)

Moin, wir hatten ja schon so manchen gefiederten Besuch bei uns im Garten, aber eine Teichralle war meines Wissens noch nicht dabei:


----------



## troll20 (11. Jan. 2017)

Christine, die musst du jetzt schnelle einfangen und aufstallen, damit sie später gekeult werden kann ........
 Sorry musste raus


----------



## samorai (13. Jan. 2017)

Leider fand meine Frau Gestern eine leblose Taube im Teich.
Da sich der Winter nicht entscheiden kann ob Plus oder Minus, ist die Taube auf dünnem Eis in's Wasser eingebrochen und dann vermutlich nicht mehr heraus gekommen. Normaler Weise trinken sie vom Ufer. 
Erste Maßnahme ein Brett als Ausstiegs- Möglichkeit eingebaut.
12 Jahre Teich und doch immer wieder Überraschungen.


----------



## Erin (13. Jan. 2017)

Ach Herr Je...sowas will man ja nun gar nicht...


----------



## Rhabanus (15. Jan. 2017)

mit


----------



## Rhabanus (15. Jan. 2017)

Da war ich wohl zu schnell mit dem abschicken ....
Na gut, dann kommt jetzt der Text separat....

Mit den Kindern habe ich mal die Nistkästen leergeräumt. (zum Teichbauen ist es ja zu kalt ...)
10 Nistkästen haben wir. 8-9 waren bewohnt.

Am Haus habe ich vor ~2 Jahren einen Schleiereulenkasten befestigt. Habe nun gesehen, dass da jemand gebrütet hat - aber keine Schleiereule. (Foto mit dem Netz und dem Ei). Mal sehen, ob irgendwann mal eine einzieht. Vielleicht ist der Kasten auch zu tief, hängt in 4 Meter Höhe....

Dann gib es auch noch einige Steinkauzröhen, die ich angebracht habe. Interessant ist, dass da auch jemand drin gebrütet hat. Ich denke, ebenfalls keine Käuze, denn es ist ein Nest mit Stroh. Bei den Bauanleitungen stand, man solle Hobelspäne als Untergrund einfüllen, weil wohl Eulen / Käuze kein Nistmaterial heranschleppen.

Mal schauen, wer mich die nächsten Jahre besucht. Ob die speziellen Freunde irgendwoher mitbekommen, dass es bei mir vergünstigte Wohneinheiten gibt?
Jedenfalls können wir nun wieder frische Mietverträge ausgeben ... Der Frühling kann kommen!


----------



## Wild (15. Jan. 2017)

Hallo,
leider haben wir in diesem Winter nur sehr wenige Vögel an unseren Futterstellen beobachten können. Manche Tage kommen gar keine.
Wie ist das bei euch?

Viele Grüße
Norbert


----------



## samorai (15. Jan. 2017)

Ich habe einen Wallnußbaum und verfüttere die Nüsse ab Anfang November, jeden Tag. So ziehen sich die Vögel schon vor den Winter an die Futterstelle.
Selbst ein Eichhörnchen kann nicht wiederstehen.


----------



## Ls650tine (15. Jan. 2017)

Nach wochenlanger Abwesenheit sind wieder ein paar wenige Vögel da. Kohlmeisen und Amseln, ein Grünspecht, ein Rotkelchen hab ich auch wieder gesichtet. 
Insgesamt aber immer noch nur ein Bruchteil zu "früher". Die Horden von Sperlingen fehlen ganz.
Grüße an alle 
Tine


----------



## Limnos (15. Jan. 2017)

Zurzeit besucht uns ein __ Reiher, der im Gegensatz zum vorjährigen auch dann nicht aus dem Garten auffliegt, wenn wir uns im Wohnzimmer bewegen. Da sich die Karauschen im Teich recht gut vermeheren, darf er sich, was er kriegen kann, auch fangen.


                 

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Wetterleuchten (16. Jan. 2017)

Ich teile leider auch die Beobachtung, dass dieses Jahr deutlich weniger Vögel an der Futterstelle sind. Füttern tu ich ab Oktober/November. Vorallem Kohlmeisen sind deutlich weniger, Spatzen auch, Buch- und Grünfinken fehlen ganz. 
Das scheint ein großflächig verbreitetes Phänomen zu sein und ich habe inzwischen mehrere Theorien dazu gelesen. Unter Amseln grassiert wohl eine Virusinfektion ("unser" Bestand ist allerdings bis jetzt stabil wenn auch klein), das Frühjahr war nass und kalt, weswegen wohl viele Jungvögel erfroren, verhungerten oder Eier gar nicht erst ausgebrütet wurden. Und dann noch der chronische Mangel an Insekten, wofür von Bundesnaturschutzbehörde bis Umweltschutz-NROs u.a. Flurbereinigung und intensive Monokultur-Landwirtschaft verantwortlich machen. (Und ich mich mal wieder frage, warum dieser Sch***s nach wie vor aus Steuermitteln subventioniert wird). Dann gibt es natürlicherweise auch noch Bestandsschwankungen. 
Jedenfalls ist es an meiner Futterstelle erschreckend still im Vergleich zu letztem Jahr.
Ich denke, Sommerfütterung und vielleicht noch die ein oder andere Fläche für Wildwuchs und Insekten schaffen kann nichts schaden. Ich hab noch ein paar Quadratmeter Verandadach, für extensive Begrünung mit Dachwurz, Habichtkraut und Co. Besser als nix.


----------



## jolantha (16. Jan. 2017)

Mit Horden von Spatzen kann ich dienen, dafür aber keine Finkenarten 
    
Kriegs leider nicht besser hin.


----------



## Christine (16. Jan. 2017)

@Wolfgang - tolle Bilder und schön, dass er bei Dir nicht verscheucht wird, aber Dein __ Reiher ist so blass, dem fehlt irgendwie der schwarze Ralleystreifen am Kopf... (PS: Nachträglich alles Gute zum Geburtstag).


----------



## fisherlaverna (17. Jan. 2017)

Hallo,
dieses Jahr kann ich auch nur wenige Vögel an Futterstellen und Häusern beobachten.. komisch


----------



## Tottoabs (19. Jan. 2017)

fisherlaverna schrieb:


> Hallo,
> dieses Jahr kann ich auch nur wenige Vögel an Futterstellen und Häusern beobachten.. komisch


Irgendwo habe ich von einem Bucheckernmastjahr gelesen......solange die Bucheckern nicht zu gedeckt werden besorgen sich die Vögel diese.


----------



## Benny337 (19. Jan. 2017)

Hallo Vogelfreunde,
Bei mir ist leiden nicht viel loss aber hin und da erwische ich einige Vögel.
Hier meine Fotos.
Lg Benny


----------



## karsten. (22. Jan. 2017)

Mahlzeit

irgendwie hat es sich in 

Wacholderdrosselkreisen 

.............
herumgesprochen dass die Überwinterung in unserem Garten gut funktioniert ...........

die letzten Jahre hatten wir 3 , 4 Paare   heuer ein Schwarm von über 50 Vögeln ................

die benachbarten Streuobstwiesen (nicht abgeerntet) bieten scheinbar eine gute "Weide"


mfg


----------



## karsten. (22. Jan. 2017)

die Exilrussen machen uns immer viel Spass..... ;-)


----------



## Erin (22. Jan. 2017)

Wir haben kein Futter für die Vögel im Garten ausgelegt, dafür strolchen mir hier zu viele Katzen rum, einschließlich unserer eigenen, aber heute Nachmittag habe ich mal ganz bewusst darauf geachtet....der ganze Garten ist voll mit Vögeln aller Art. In jeder Hecke raschelt es ununterbrochen und beim Nachbarn sitzen ganze Schwärme in den Pappeln, also wenig ist es nicht.


----------



## RKurzhals (28. Jan. 2017)

Hallo allerseits,
seit einigen Wochen ist es nun schon kalt, dennoch hat es bei uns nur die "üblichen Verdächtigen" zum Futter gezogen. Offensichtlich gibt es in der Umgebung noch genug an Futter (in den Windschutzstreifen stehen etliche Äpfelbäume).


----------



## Benny337 (29. Jan. 2017)

Hallo in die Runde,
Gestern habe ich wieder die Vögel bei Futterstelle versucht zu fotografieren.
Hier die besseren Bilder 
 Lg Benny


----------



## Goldkäferchen (30. Jan. 2017)

hallo Benny,
tolle Bilder (wie immer!) 
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## karsten. (7. Feb. 2017)

moin 


alles MEIN´S !



Medium 31812 anzeigen


----------



## laolamia (7. Feb. 2017)

красивый


----------



## Limnos (19. Feb. 2017)

Leider hat sich bisher noch kein Silberreiher im Garten sehen lassen. Deshalb bin ich mal auf die Fotopirsch  in die fußläufige Umgebung gegangen. Und da wurde ich tatsächlich fündig. Als ich die beiden __ Reiher von weitem sah, pirschte ich mich so heran, dass immer ein Baumstamm die Sicht zwischen ihnen und mir versperrte. Dann flogen sie dort auf, aber der eine nach rechts und der Weiße nach links. Den traf ich dann auf einem Acker wieder, wo er mich bei voller Sicht auf ca. 100m an sich vorbeiziehen ließ ohne auf zu __ fliegen. Ich finde es bemerkenswert, dass ein Vogel, der früher nur in Süd- und Südosteuropa an zu treffen war, inzwischen zahlreich auch im Wsten Deutschlands vorkommt.


               

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## pema (27. Feb. 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
nach dem schon bekannten Sperberpaar und dem spektakulären Jagdausflug eines Bussards in unserem Garten (leider keine Fotos gemacht: ich war so perplex - der Kerl schnappt sich eine Türkentaube und wird gleichzeitig von 3 Krähen bedrängt, so dass er am Ende mit der noch zappelnden Taube in den Fängen fliehen muss) haben wir jetzt regelmäßig Besuch von einem Habicht.
Da es in Bochum nur 12 Brutpaare gibt, bin ich richtig stolz auf diesen Besucher. Allerdings stellt er sich etwas doof an. Zumindest habe ich noch keinen Beutefang gesehen.

 

petra


----------



## Christine (27. Feb. 2017)

Heute morgen war Inspektion. Leider zu schnell für mich. Unser Fasanenhahn hat die Krokusse kontrolliert. Er liebt die gelben, aber die sind noch nicht so weit.


----------



## jolantha (28. Feb. 2017)

Christine schrieb:


> Er liebt die gelben, aber die sind noch nicht so weit.


Das erledigen bei mir die Amseln


----------



## karsten. (28. Feb. 2017)




----------



## Tanny (20. März 2017)

Hier schiebe ich nochmal etwas verspätet ein: 
der kam regelmäßig an den Fütterer und hoffte auf Frühstück. 
Seine Jagderfolge waren aber selten - die kleinen Singvögel hatten das ganz gut im Auge


----------



## pema (24. März 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
die Winterurlauber  sind wieder da:

        
petra


----------



## Tottoabs (24. März 2017)

Bei mir sind zwei Finken welche derzeit die Reste aus dem Vogelhaus hohlen......hab dann noch mal einen die letzten zwei Meisenknödel für die hin gehängt. Bis nächstes Jahr sind die doch nicht mehr gut.


----------



## Anja W. (31. März 2017)

Sagt mal, habe ich richtig gesehen und die Drosseln füttern schon? Kann das sein? Mr. und Mrs. Drossel sind jedenfalls vorhin mit Schnäbeln voller Insekten in die Hecke geflogen. Die ist allerdings so dicht (Kirschlorbeer), dass ich da nicht reingucken kann und das Nest ist über Augenhöhe. Da haben die Beiden wohl das aus dem letzten Jahr nach kurzer Renovierungsphase bezogen...


----------



## Tanny (31. März 2017)

Es scheint alles früher zu sein ......


----------



## Anja W. (31. März 2017)

Na, dann hoffe ich mal, dass es nicht mehr allzu kalt wird...
Von den Pflanzen her kann ich das aber nicht behaupten. Ich habe mir mal die Bilder aus dem letzten Jahr angesehen, da sah es hier im Garten schon grüner aus.


----------



## Christine (9. Apr. 2017)

Hurra - nach einigen Jahren endlich wieder ein Grünfinkenpaar im Garten gesichtet!


----------



## Ida17 (10. Apr. 2017)

Dieses Jahr sind auch wieder einige Grünfinkpaare bei uns im Garten, letztes Jahr waren keine da 
Ein kleiner Schwarm Distelfinken bevölkert immer wieder den Apfelbaum in dem sich auch das hübsche Dompfaffpärchen blicken lässt


----------



## Anja W. (10. Apr. 2017)

Hier gab es eben ein komisches Geräusch  Ich also hin.... es war ein Drosseljunges, das gegen die Terrassentür gepoltert ist! Ausgeflogen! Fast fertig! Wir haben Anfang April! Ich hatte mich schon gewundert, dass ich vorhin nichts mehr gehört habe, als die Alte in die Hecke geflogen ist.
Dem Kleinen ist aber nichts passiert. Hat nur ein wenig dumm geguckt, einen Schiss gemacht und sich dann unter einen __ Lavendel verzogen.

Und nein ein Foto habe ich nicht... war nicht schnell genug.


----------



## Ls650tine (10. Apr. 2017)

Naja, kein Vogel  ich hab heute die erste Fledermaus im Garten  die gerade ihre Runden dreht

LG, Tine


----------



## Tottoabs (11. Apr. 2017)

Ls650tine schrieb:


> Naja, kein Vogel  ich hab heute die erste Fledermaus im Garten  die gerade ihre Runden dreht


Dito, gestern und bestimmt auch weiter den Rest des Sommers.


----------



## Tottoabs (12. Apr. 2017)

Ach, und dann habe ich gestern so ein Gewöll auf dem Treckerkotflügel in der Scheune gefunden......Viellleicht muss ich doch einen Eulenkasten bauen


----------



## samorai (12. Apr. 2017)

Hallo Totto !
Eventuell Kautz!?
Die sind öfter vertreten als Eulen. 
Bei uns im Park habe ich mal einen gesehen.
Wahrlich schönes Tier.


----------



## karsten. (21. Apr. 2017)

Lieblingstaube


----------



## jolantha (21. Apr. 2017)

Sehr fotogen, die Kleine


----------



## Benny337 (22. Apr. 2017)

Hallo,
ich war mal bei einen Bekannten im Gebirge.
In seinem Garten an der Futterstelle ist die Hölle los .
Hier einige Bilder für euch.
Lg Benny


----------



## pema (23. Apr. 2017)

Eigentlich mag ich ja __ Stare. Und eigentlich hatte ich nie mehr als einen oder zwei an den Futterstellen. Aber dieses Jahr ist es ganz anders.
Das ist der Späher (sobald ich auf die Terrasse trete und ein paar __ Würmer in das Schälchen mache, sitzt er da und krakelt, was das Zeug hält):

 

Und das ist sein bester Kollege (kommt immer als erster an):

 

Danach tobt der Bär. Heute waren es 10 Stare, die sich auf die Würmer stürzten. Das Wurmschälchen steht - eigentlich - unter einem selbstgebastelten Schutzkäfig (die Großen bekommen an einer anderen Stelle ihren Teil). Aber Stare sind geschickt, können sich erstaunlich klein machen und sind clever. Jeder schafft es jetzt in den Käfig, in den Schnabel passen bis zu 10 Würmer und es geht ab zum Nest.
Gestern waren es erst 4 Stare...die erzählen sich das wohl untereinander.
Habe gerade bei Vivara einen anderen Schutzkäfig bestellt...aber ich befürchte mal: da kommen die auch rein.
petra


----------



## Tanny (25. Apr. 2017)

Ich habe neue "Mitbewohner" 
Bei uns ist tatsächlich zum allerersten Mal in den großen Eulenkasten am Parkplatz jemand anders als ein Spatz eingezogen: 

              

Das Turmfalkenpaar scheint dort brüten zu wollen. 
Sie haben jetzt zwei tage lang diesen Kasten immer wieder inspiziert und seit heute Morgen sitzt das Weibchen? fast ununterbrochen im EIngang, während der Partner rundum fliegt und versucht (mit mässigem Erfolg) die Krähen immer wieder von ihrem "Futterplatz" auf dem Garagendach zu vertreiben - ist ihm wohl zu nahe am Nest. 
Ich glaube, ich muss woanders füttern. 

Ich sehe den Einzug eines Greifvogels so nahe an der Sitzecke ja mit einem lachenden und einem weinenden Auge: 
lachend, weil ich es wirklich toll finde, diese schönen Vögel so nahe beobachten zu können und weil ihre Anwesenheit deutlich zeigt, dass die "Welt der Natur bei uns offensichtlich ziemlich in Ordnung gekommen ist" - mit einem weinenden Auge, weil natürlich nun auch meine ganzen kleinen Zöglinge und ihre wilden Freunde gefährdeter sind. Wobei ich beim Turmfalken ja noch Glück habe - seine Spezialität sind Mäuse - und solange ich da genügend ranfüttere, wird er hoffentlich meine Singvögel in Ruhe lassen


----------



## Kathrinvdm (25. Apr. 2017)

Das ist ja aufregend – ich halte alle Daumen ganz fest, dass das gefiederte Kleinvolk die neuen Nachbarn unversehrt überlebt. Ich wünsche Dir ganz viele Mäuse!


----------



## Tanny (25. Apr. 2017)

SO und dann noch die Fotos von den Turmfalken heute - sie wohnen übrigens "Am Parkplatz 4 "  - neben Sperlings "Am Parkplatz 3" und 2 x Kohlmeises "Am Parkplatz 1 und 2" 

Einer von Beiden ist immer in Nestnähe, meistens das Weibchen, während der andere jagen geht.
Das Weibchen scheint noch zu legen - ich schätze, die Brut geht in den nächsten tagen los - im Moment bewachen die zwei wohl abwechselnd die Eier 

Weibchen:
                     

Männchen:
                 

Gigantisch war, dass ich die beiden gerade noch beim Liebesspiel erwischte - leider war keine Zeit mehr, sie weiter heranzuzoomen:

Paarung:
 

Ach ja, das Männchen erkennt man ganz gut daran, dass ihm eine Kralle am linken Fuss fehlt.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (26. Apr. 2017)

Eine neue Foto-Love-Story aus dem Hause Kirstin!


----------



## Erin (26. Apr. 2017)

Wirklich wunderschöne Vögel, wenn die sich bei mir niederlassen würden, würde ich zum Stalker mutieren  Bei dir scheint sich echt alles wohlzufühlen


----------



## Christine (26. Apr. 2017)

Tanny schrieb:


> Ach ja, das Männchen erkennt man ganz gut daran, dass ihm eine Kralle am linken Fuss fehlt.


Na, die passen doch perfekt in deine Sammlung. Die wissen schon, warum sie sich gerade dort niedergelassen haben.


----------



## Ida17 (26. Apr. 2017)

Wow Kirstin, das ist richtig spannend! Bei uns __ fliegen zwar auch Greifvögel über die Dächer, aber nah genug bekommt man sie nicht zu Gesicht. Dem hübschen Pärchen wünsche ich eine erfolgreiche Brutzeit und hoffentlich ganz viele, schöne Bilder


----------



## Benny337 (26. Apr. 2017)

Hallo Tanny,
Super, sehr gute Fotos.
Danke für teil haben 
Lg Benny


----------



## pema (27. Apr. 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
seit gestern habe ich den neuen Futterschutzkäfig (wg. der __ Stare, s.o.) in Gebrauch.   Ja ...super.  Auf dem Futtertisch stehend - kein Problem für die Jungstare...Bauch einziehen und rein.
Hängend - etwas schwieriger (da wackelnd), aber die wirklich Hungrigen haben auch diese Hürde genommen.
 
 Allerdings mit großen Problemen (einer ist bei Ausstieg stecken geblieben und musste befreit werden - hatte wahrscheinlich zu viel gefressen). Deshalb ist der Korb wieder auf dem Tisch gelandet und alle, die sich rein quetschen können, quetschen sich auch rein (und wieder raus) Von wg. Starensicher.
  

     

Und auch Meisen können 'sauer' werden:
 

Und hier die 'Fahndungsfotos' der Verdächtigen:

             

petra


----------



## Tottoabs (27. Apr. 2017)

Tanny schrieb:


> Ach ja, das Männchen erkennt man ganz gut daran, dass ihm eine Kralle am linken Fuss fehlt.


Dem Weibchen fehlt die Kralle meine liebe Vogelkundlerrin.
Das Männchen ist der mit der grauen Kappe. Die Dame ist zumeist größer und hat keine Mütze.
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turmf...nculus_-Artis_Zoo,_Netherlands_-mating-8a.jpg
oder hier
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turmfalke#/media/File:Turmfalke_grosse_version.jpg


----------



## Tanny (27. Apr. 2017)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Dem Weibchen fehlt die Kralle meine liebe Vogelkundlerrin.
> Das Männchen ist der mit der grauen Kappe. Die Dame ist zumeist größer und hat keine Mütze.
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turmf...nculus_-Artis_Zoo,_Netherlands_-mating-8a.jpg
> oder hier
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turmfalke#/media/File:Turmfalke_grosse_version.jpg



Hast ja Recht - bin ich auch schon drauf gekommen - konnte es aber leider in meinem beitrag nicht mehr ändern 
Ich kenne mich mit Greifvögeln nicht sonderlich aus (habe das auch nie behauptet  ) - und ich ging aufgrund meiner Beobachtungen wann wo welcher Vogel war davon aus, dass es so sein musste.....
....bis ich heute feststellte, dass wir es nicht mit zwei, sondern mit mindestens drei, wenn nicht vier Turmfalken zu tun haben - Erklärung folgt noch.


----------



## Tanny (28. Apr. 2017)

So, jetzt noch mal "kurz" die Neuigkeiten:
Gestern und heute - oder besser vorgestern und gestern  haben wir die Turmfalken viel gesehen. 
Mittwoch gegen Abend kam mir das schon irgendwie komisch vor: im Häuschen sass einer - im Baum darüber 
meinten wir zwei zu sehen und die Rufe schienen aus den Eschen an den Tümpeln zu kommen 

Heute Morgen klärte sich dann alles auf: 
Mindestens zwei Männchen sind in offensichtlich trauter Zweisamkeit um das Weibchen besorgt. 
Ich konnte, als ich gerade den Kaffee raus brachte sehen, wie einer gerade wegflog, als der andere kam.
Die scheinen sich abzulösen. 

Wenn das Weibchen den Kasten verlässt, setzt sich sofort ein Männchen in den EIngang - als ob er das bewachen will, während das andere Männchen sich zum Weibchen gesellt. 

Da ich am Abend zuvor aus den Eschen noch einen Ruf gehört hatte, weiss ich nicht, ob da noch ein Turmfalke ist. 

Als wir am Kaffee trinken waren - das Weibchen war definitiv im Nistkasten (unsichtbar) und ein Männchen war gerade abgeflogen, da kam das andere Männchen rufend mit einer Maus angeflogen, verschwand im Nistkasten und im Bruchteil einer Sekunde kam das Weibchen mit der Maus wieder raus, setzte sich auf einen Ast und frühstückte. 

Währenddessen kam das andere Männchen wieder, das erste Männchen verließ den Nistkasten und das zweite Männchen verschwand darin. 

Nr eins ließ sich auf einem Ast in der Nähe des futternden Weibchens nieder und beobachtete sie. 

Ach ja, und dann noch heute Morgen eine unserer Rabenkrähen kam zum Futter fassen aufs garagendach - und wieder flog ein Männchen Angriffe - was allerdings unsere Krähe wenig erschüttert hat.

Sie hat sich ganz ungerührt die Vorräte gesucht und abtransportiert. 

Hier unsortiert die Fotos von gestenr und heute


----------



## Tanny (28. Apr. 2017)

Dann habe ich noch ein paar fotos von meiner Saatkrähenkolonie (da wird schon fleissig gefüttert), den Staren am Fütterer und von der 
Rabenkrähe auf dem Garagendach beim Frühstück


----------



## Erin (28. Apr. 2017)

Eine Turmfalken-Dreiecksbeziehung  Kommt das öfter vor? Auf jeden Fall stressfreier was die Fütterung angeht 
Tolle Fotos! 
Was mich daran erinnert, dass ich immer noch nicht die Fledermauskästen angebracht habe *hmpf*

Übrigens hätte ich noch nicht mal auf Anhieb gewusst, dass es Turmfalken sind


----------



## Tanny (28. Apr. 2017)

Wusste ich auch nicht. Wir haben mit den ersten Fotos bestimmungsbücher gewälzt. 
Mir fiel dann schon auf, dass im Kasten die Bilder erst mit gräulichem Kopf und dann ohne Farbe waren. 
Habe das aber aufgrund der Gesamtsituation am baum auf den Lichteinfall geschoben - meine Kamera macht je nach Lichteinfall manchmal schon andere Färbungen. 
Wie gesagt: ich habe von Greifvögeln quasi null Ahnung. 
Deswegen war für mich auch klar, dass ich für die Wiesenweihe eiligst einen kompetenten Platz brauchte.


----------



## Digicat (30. Apr. 2017)

Gerade aus dem Küchenfenster geschaut ...

    
Suche nach Leckereien

 
Futterfassen für die Kücken

Hier sieht man auch gleich zwei Futtergestelle.
Oben der aufgehängte Futtertisch
Unten für Fettfutterblöcke die Halterung

Die Spechteltern haben sich schon darauf spezalisiert ...
  

LG
Helmut


----------



## Tanny (1. Mai 2017)

Und hier mal wieder ein paar Turmfalkenbilder 
Die 3 (oder doch vier?) - aber ich glaube eher 3 - sind absolut geschäftig rund ums Nest und die Herren schleppen der Dame ständig Mäuse ran und freuen sich dann über ihren guten Appetit


----------



## Tanny (1. Mai 2017)

...und bei Kohlmeises wird richtig fleissig gefüttert


----------



## Daufi (2. Mai 2017)

Vielleicht sehe ich das ja falsch, aber ich habe den Eindruck, dass fast alle von euch, die diversen Vögel hier füttert...
Ich habe mal früher von meinem Papa gelernt - der mir auch viel über unsere Natur beigebracht hat - dass man das ständige Füttern sein lassen sollte.
Gut wenn es im Winter länger gefroren ist, Schnee liegt, dann kann mann zufüttern,
aber ansonsten, und vor allem jetzt, sollten die Gesellen gefälligst den Hintern heben und sich selber was suchen.
Und wenn es einzelne nicht schaffen, dann ist das halt so...
Und das kann man auch nicht auf sich verändernde Lebensräume schieben, oder dass diese immer weiter eingeschränkt werden...
Ober übersehe ich da was...?


----------



## laolamia (2. Mai 2017)

ja, die übersiehst das sich die Meinung der meisten Fachleute geändert hat. Natürlich gibt es immer noch viele die es für wenig sinnvoll halten.
der NABU ist dagegen, der Tierschutzbund dafür 

Gruss MArco


----------



## Daufi (2. Mai 2017)

Ich muss aber sagen, dass gerade an den NABU Artikel - https://www.nabu.de/tiere-und-pflanzen/voegel/helfen/06331.html - schon was dran ist.
Wir sollten uns eher Gedanken um die Lebensräume/-umstände machen...


----------



## laolamia (2. Mai 2017)

nicht "eher" sondern "auch" gedanken machen..... denke aber das machen die Leute hier beides....und im zweifel schadet das fuettern weniger als es hilft  aber wir schweifen ab


----------



## Digicat (2. Mai 2017)

Daufi schrieb:


> ( ... )
> Wir sollten uns eher Gedanken um die Lebensräume/-umstände machen...



Genau das tun wir ja ....

Die Lebensräume für die Piepmatze sind enger geworden. Bei uns in Ö wird täglich die Fläche von 30 Fußballplätzen verbaut.
Die Bauern bauen ihre Windschutzgürtel/Hecken zwischen den Feldern ab. Der Flächenverlust muß ausgeglichen werden. 
Die Gärten der Häuslbauer müssen Blitzplank rein sein, geht ja garnet das da ein "Unkräuterl" wächst ...

Wollen wir das keine Piepmatze mehr zu sehen sind. Wollen wir das sie in andere Gebiete ausweichen.
Oder können wir es doch mehr oder weniger gut verhindern.

Durch ganzjähriges zufüttern können wir die Populationen erhalten und uns jeden Tag an ihrem Gesang erfreuen.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (2. Mai 2017)

Zwar schwere Kost, aber trotzdem mit Witz geschrieben und wie immer steckt sicher viel Wahrheit darin.

http://orf.at/stories/2388824/2388826/
http://orf.at/stories/2388824/2388826/
LG
Helmut


----------



## Tanny (2. Mai 2017)

Hallo Arne, 
 ich bin ja auch eine von den "Fütterern" - trotzdem gebe ich auch Dir Recht und stimme dem Artikel des nabu in weiten Teilen zu. 
Ich denke, dort, wo die Fütterei "just for fun" und in rauhen Mengen betrieben wird, ohne, dass man "hinschaut" was am Futterplatz abläuft, 
und gleichzeitig wirrd der englische Rasen gepflegt - dort sehe ich es genau so, wie der Nabu es beschreibt. 

Andererseits stimme ich aber auch den Befürwortern der Fütterung zu, die da sagen, dass die Fütterung letztendlich den Ausgleich für immer wweniger verfügbare Nahrung bietet. 

Ich denke, sinnvoll ist es in Kombination mit Renaturierung von Grundstücken, so dass eine Pflanzen- und Insektenvielfalt entsteht, die den Vögel natürliche und artgerechte Nahrung bietet. 

Gleichzeitig sollte man seine Futterstellen beobachten. 

Solange noch eine grosse Artenvielfalt an der Futterstelle auftaucht, solange ist die Futterstelle nach meinen Beobachtungen hilfreich und sinnvoll. 
Wenn Witterung und Natur genug bieten, dann kommen eine ganze reihe von Arten nicht mehr und man sieht vornehmlich Feldsperlinge, ein paar Haussperlinge, Kohlmeisen und Blaumeisen am Futterplatz. 
Wenn das der Fall ist - und das beobachte ich bei mir regelmässig dann, wenn wir einigermassen stabil besseres und nicht zu nasses Wetter haben, dann stelle ich die Fütterung ein. 
Selbiges übrigens im WInter. 

Was ich ebenfalls beobachte ist, dass sich bei mir mit zunehmender Renaturierung des Grundstückes inmitten intensiv genutzter landwirtschaftlicher Flächen, die Arten hier wie auf einer Insel "drängen" - ich würde mal behaupten, ich habe hier mittlerweile mehr Vögel, als sich hier normalerweise ansiedeln würden, wenn es weitläufiger natürliche Flächen gäbe. 

Und hier haben sich unzählige Arten angesiedelt, die hier schon verschwunden waren und die nicht zu den Futterstellen kommen. 
Sie finden aber genügend Futter in der wiederhergestellten Natur - vielleicht auch, weil die Futterstellenarten zwar für ihre Brut Insekten sammeln, aber einen grossen Teil ihres eigenen Bedarfs eben auch an der Futterstelle decken - wodurch in der Natur mehr für die anderen bleibt. 

Bei meinen Rabenkrähen beobachte ich, dass sie viel, viel seltener auf gerade flügge werdende Jungvögel gehen, als noch in der Zeit, bevor ich sie zugefüttert habe. 
Seit mein Pärchen sich in der Elternzeit täglich sein EI abholen kann, mal eine (mit der Falle gefangene) Maus, mal etwas Rinderleber, mal etwas Herz etc. bekommen und sich natürlich auch an der Futterstelle bedienen, seitdem schauen sie entspannt zu, wenn die kleinen Singvögel unbeholfen ausfliegen, versuchen sie sich aber nicht mehr abzugreifen. 

Die Vögel töten nicht for Fun, sondern bei Bedarf. Und wenn sie genug bequemer finden, haben die Jungvögel eine bessere Chance. 
Und das betrifft eben auch die selteneren Arten. 

Also ich denke, die Ganzjahresfütterung kann sowohl schädlich als auch nützlich sein. 
Es kommt wohl auf das gesamtpaket an, was man bietet


----------



## Erin (2. Mai 2017)

Ich bin  ja teilweise im "Vogelfüttererland" aufgewachsen und kenne das eigentlich von kleinauf dass selbst Tauben im Stadtpark gefüttert werden. Später habe ich allerdings gelernt, dass man das nicht tun sollte, mit der Begründung, dass dann auch kranke Tiere länger leben, als es für den Bestand gut ist. Doof ausgedrückt, versteht man hoffentlich trotzdem.
Seitdem bin ich immer etwas im Zwiespalt, wenn es um das Thema geht (von unseren ganzen Katzen, die hier rumschleichen mal abgesehen).
 Dass die Lebensräume immer enger werden, ist natürlich ein Argument was greift, selbst wenn wir in unseren Gärten zusehen, dass wir Lebensräume und Futterquellen schaffen, ist das sicher nicht genug und ich kann mich zwar dafür einsetzen, dass um herum auch was passiert, aber jeden Landwirt oder englischen Rasen-Fanatiker hier überzeuge ich definitiv nicht, von daher kann ich dem Artikel von NABU zwar im Grundsatz zustimmen, aber als alleinige Argumentation zieht das nicht.
Zum Glück wohnen wir fast mitten im Vogelschutz- und Überschwemmungsbiet, Wasser- und Landschafts- Vogel- und Fledermausschutz wird hier noch ziemlich ernst genommen und das merkt man auch.


----------



## Tanny (2. Mai 2017)

Und mal wieder ein paar Flakenfotos - ich habe versucht, sie im Flug zu erwischen - ist aber nicht einfach - ca 100 Fotos habe ich gelöscht....
Aber ich habe ja sicher noch lange Zeit zum Üben


----------



## Daufi (3. Mai 2017)

Grins, jetzt werden schon die Flaken bei dir heimisch...
Nein, ich hab mich noch nie verdibbd...


----------



## pema (5. Mai 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
mal ein ganz neuer Besucher im Garten...ob der auch Meisenknödel frisst? (In Ermangelung von Fischen im Teich)
 
petra


----------



## Kathrinvdm (5. Mai 2017)

__ Frösche und __ Kröten frisst er. Hast Du die zu bieten?


----------



## pema (5. Mai 2017)

Nun ja, seit neuestem den einen oder anderen __ Grasfrosch - allerdings hocken die bei diesen Temperaturen wahrscheinlich lieber im Totholzhaufen statt im kalten Wasser. Ich gehe mal eher davon aus, dass er sämtliche Goldfische unseres Nachbar schon gefressen hat und jetzt mal nachschauen wollte, ob ich auch diese leckeren roten Snacks im Angebot habe.
petra


----------



## Kathrinvdm (5. Mai 2017)

Ach wenn er im Teich nix findet, ist er auch ganz schnell wieder weg. Mein __ Reiher zumindest kam viele Wochen, aber seit dem Frühjahr war er nicht mehr da. Und das, obwohl der Teich voller Goldrotfedern steckt. Es kann gut sein, dass diese sich so gut versteckt haben, dass der Reiher die Geduld verloren hat. Ich vermute aber, dass es eher auf den Feldern und in den Knicks im Moment so viel Futter für ihn zu holen gibt, dass mein Teich an Attraktivität verloren hat.


----------



## pema (5. Mai 2017)

Kathrinvdm schrieb:


> Ach wenn er im Teich nix findet, ist er auch ganz schnell wieder weg.


Oh, das fände ich aber schade. Andere stellen sich so etwas für teuer Geld aus Stein als Deko in den Garten.
petra


----------



## Kathrinvdm (5. Mai 2017)

Tja, dann kommst Du um die roten Snacks aber nicht drumrum! Bisschen muggelig musst Du es ihm schon machen …


----------



## pema (5. Mai 2017)

Ach ne,
dann lieber 'ne Dose Ölsardinen...ich mach sie vorher auch noch auf.
petra


----------



## Kathrinvdm (5. Mai 2017)

Nimm die Sardinen besser im eigenen Saft, Öl mag er bestimmt nicht.


----------



## Biotopfan (5. Mai 2017)

Eigentlich ärgern mich die Amseln ja immer...
Zerwühlen die Beete, hacken Salatpflänzchen raus und klauen mein emerses Aquarienmoos aus den Echinodorustöpfen zum Nestbauen

Aber heute mußte ich dochmal einer helfen...
Ich steh so am Spülbecken und seh die Amselmama (die gerade die erste Brut spazieren führen) in meinen Bodendeckerrosen immer hochspringen, flattern, aber sie kam nicht vom Fleck..er war ganz besorgt, ist immer hin, hat geguckt, ist ein Stück weggefolgen und wieder zurück...das ging ne Weile so...dann hab ich mal lFleecejacke und Gartenhandschuhe angezogen (nee, ich lass mich nicht picken) und eine Küchenschere mitgenommen..irgendwo hing die Amsel dran...und so war es dann auch..sie hatte einen blauen, verdrillten Kunststofffaden um den Fuß gewickelt..mind. 10x obendrüberuntendurchaußenrum...Der Faden sah so aus, wie ein Teil von den blauen Stricken, die immer um Heuballen rum sind. Daran hing dann noch ein loses Stück und das hatte sich in den Rosen verfangen...Also erstmal geschaut, wo man da angreifen kann...Die Amsel am Fuß festgehalten, die sich mittlerweile gekonnt tot stellte..., knapp hinterm Fuß den Faden aufgeschnitten und dann abgewickelt, bis nixmehr an ihrem Fuß war. Dann hab ich sie losgelassen und ihr gesagt, sie könnte wegflegen..hat sie aber nicht getan...
Sie hat mich mit großen Augen angeschaut und erst nach einem Schubs, ist sie entrüstet abgehauen...
So, gutes Werk für Heute getan...Feierabend
VG Monika


----------



## Kathrinvdm (5. Mai 2017)

Toll! Die Amselfamilie wird es Dir danken! Das gibt definitiv Karmapunkte.


----------



## Biotopfan (5. Mai 2017)

Hei, die hab ich auch nötig, nach den vielen zerschnittenen __ Schnecken :schäm: 
Jo, wenn der Amselpapa dann im Sommer abends auf dem Hausfirst sitzt und sein Abendlied schmettert, bin ich ihnen ja auch nimmer böse...
Aber sie machen echt viel Sauerei und viel kaputt...man wundert sich manchmal, auf was für Ideen sie kommen...der Faden war bestimmt auch eigentlich zum Nestbauen gedacht...aber was solls..sie wohnen ja auch hier, nicht nur wir...Sozusagen in einer WG mit uns ;-)
VG Monika


----------



## Kathrinvdm (5. Mai 2017)

Ja, Kirstin wies kürzlich mal  wieder zurecht darauf hin, dass wir Menschen unbedingt darauf achten müssen, alles, worin sich Vögel verfangen können, aus der Landschaft zu entfernen. Schnüre, Meisenknödelnetze, all so ein Zeugs. Damit hatte ich am Wochenende auch gerade zu kämpfen. Ich habe nämlich Unkrautvlies im Garten verwendet und habe es in lange Streifen geschnitten. Dumm nur, dass das Zeug aus verwebten Plastikstreifen besteht, die sich beim Zerschneiden in ihre Einzelteile zerlegten. Die einzelnen Fäden sehen aus wie das Tonband aus alten Kassetten. Windig war es auch noch – ich bin gerannt wie ein Eichhörnchen, um die Streifen wieder einzusammeln. Habe sie aber alle wiedergefunden, immer Kirstins Ermahnung wegen der Meisenknödelnetze im Kopf. Und auch wegen anderer Tiere ist es wichtig, Schnüre nicht draußen liegen zu lassen. Katzen zum Beispiel kauen gerne auf Schnüren und Bindfäden rum – mein Kater hat mal irgendwo in der Nachbarschaft ein ganzes Knäuel grüner Schnur (so eine Art Wäscheleine) gefressen und ist das nur unter größter Anstrengung wieder losgeworden. So was möchte ich echt nicht noch mal erleben …

Und zu den __ Schnecken – hast Du __ Tigerschnegel im Garten? Die machen den schleimigen Kollegen zuverlässig den Garaus.


----------



## Biotopfan (5. Mai 2017)

Hei, unsere Nachbarin hatte mal einen verfressenen Berner Sennenhund. 
Im Kindergarten war Elterncafe und der Hund saß solange im Passat Kombi, wo er eigentlich oft war, wenn sie einkaufen ging oder so...
Auf jedenfall hat er dann vor lauter Langeweile angefangen am Himmel rumzuknabbern und hat davon eine ziemliche Menge gefressen...What?
Ja sowas gibts...Er mußte dann Dosenweise Sauerkraut fressen, damit das auf dem natürlichen Wege wieder zum Vorschein kam....

Ja, wir haben __ Tigerschnegel und letztes Jahr ech wenig __ Schnecken. Bis jetzt sieht es auch noch Moderat aus...die warten, bis ich was angepflanzt habe und stürzen sich dann in Scharen darauf..wobei es wieder ein sehr Schneckenunfreundlicher Frühling war bis jetzt...schaun mer mal..letztes Jahr hab ich kein Schneckenkorn gebraucht und hoffe das es diesjahr wieder so sein wird. Wir haben soooviele Schneckenvernichter..die sollen ja auch was zu fressen finden, damit sie nicht abwandern...
VG Monika


----------



## Anja W. (6. Mai 2017)

Wir haben Igel.  2 Dicke und 2 Kleine, die von mir auch noch etwas zu fressen bekommen, bis es nachts richtig warm ist. Da Igel, wenn sie die Wahl haben, lieber __ Schnecken als künstliches Futter fressen, wachsen die __ Funkien seit Jahren fast ohne Löcher


----------



## Kathrinvdm (6. Mai 2017)

Ich hätte sooo gerne auch Igel im Garten! Und Eichhörnchen. Beides scheint es aber in unserem Dorf nicht zu geben. Komisch, oder?


----------



## Anja W. (6. Mai 2017)

Ja, das ist wirklich seltsam. Ein Eichhörnchen haben wir hier auch. Das verteilt sehr gern __ Walnüsse und im Frühjahr kommen dann überall Bäumchen raus . Karl-Heinz sitzt im Winter eben lieber im Vogelhaus, als nach seinen Verstecken zu suchen.
Bist Du Dir sicher, dass es keine Igel gibt? Ich würde die hier auch nicht sehen, wenn ich nicht ab und zu danach gucken würde oder die Wildkamera draußen habe. Vor 22:30 kommen sie nicht zum Fressen.

Herzliche Grüße
Anja


----------



## Kathrinvdm (6. Mai 2017)

Liebe Anja,
Du hast recht – einen einzigen Igel habe ich hier im letzten Jahr gesehen. Leider war es ein überfahrener Igel … Ansonsten habe ich heute gerade mit einer Nachbarin gesprochen, die sagte, dass sie auch beide Tiere nie in ihrem Garten sieht. Dafür haben wir sehr viele Vögel, was ja schon mal toll ist. Rund ums Dorf sieht man hier außerdem häufig Rehe und ein Nachbar zeigte mir von ein paar Monaten einen Fuchs, den er geschossen hatte (er ist Jäger und darf das wohl). Das fand ich furchtbar traurig, so ein wunderschönes Tier …


----------



## Anja W. (6. Mai 2017)

Man kann wohl nicht alles haben. Wir haben Rehe, Graugänse, __ Reiher, Störche, Greifvögel, Spechte, einige wenige Fledermäuse, Marder... Aber dafür kaum Artenvielfalt bei den Singvögeln.


----------



## Tottoabs (6. Mai 2017)

Kathrinvdm schrieb:


> Das fand ich furchtbar traurig, so ein wunderschönes Tier …


Tja, im Münsterland war es glaube ich, da haben die alles mögliche für die letzten 300Großer Brachvögel getan.....richtig geld in die Biotobpflege und Entwicklung gesteckt.
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Großer_Brachvogel
Das die Brachvögel bis zu 30 Jahre alt werden habe ich auch nicht gewusst.....  Egal, was wichtiger ist. Festgestellt wurde das kaum eins der Brutpaare es in der letzten Zeit es geschafft hat Junge groß zu bekommen.

Entweder wurden die Eier von Füchsen gefressen oder die Küken von Wieseln.

In der Region wurden auch die Raubtiere nicht gejagt. Natürliches Gegner haben diese  nicht.....also bleibt nur die Jagt auf die Raubtiere oder diese vermehren sich so lange biss entweder alle Nahrung weg ist (Unter anderem der Brachvogel als Bodenbrüter) oder mal wieder eine Seuche da richtig wütet.


Zitat "Als einer der entscheidenden Gründe für den Rückgang des Großen Brachvogels weltweit gilt ein zu geringer Bruterfolg. Der wohl wichtigste Faktor hier scheint eine hohe Prädationsrate zu sein. Gelege und Küken fallen häufig Beutegreifern wie Fuchs oder Greifvögeln zum Opfer, so dass nicht genügend Junge flügge werden um die Sterblichkeit der Altvögel zu kompensieren. In der Eider-Treene-Sorge-Niederung wurde anhand von Kamerauntersuchungen bewiesen, dass Gelegeverluste häufig durch Raubsäuger verursacht wurden."https://bergenhusen.nabu.de/forschung/brachvogel/index.html


----------



## Tanny (6. Mai 2017)

Kathrinvdm schrieb:


> Ich hätte sooo gerne auch Igel im Garten! Und Eichhörnchen. Beides scheint es aber in unserem Dorf nicht zu geben. Komisch, oder?



Igel gibt es hier auch haufenweise.
Eichhörnchen habe ich hier zum Glück keine. 
Obwohl ich sie wirklich niedlich finde und mich immer freue, die putzigen Gesellen bei meiner Mutter im Garten rumflitzen zu sehen - ich bin ganz froh, dass hier keine sind, denn bei den Wildvögeln sorgen sie schon für ganz schön große AUsfälle bei der Brut.


----------



## Biotopfan (6. Mai 2017)

Hei, wir haben schon seit Jahren Igel..ich muß nur die Nachbarin fragen, ob sie wieder einen Mitfresser beim Katzenfutter haben...
Außerdem find ich überall Igelkacki...Letztes Jahr im Herbst saß ich auf der Terasse, mit Kaffee und Zeitung in der Hand...
Als plötzlich direkt vor dem Geländer Gepruste, Gehuste und Geröchel losging. Die Geräusche kannte ich schon und bin außenrum geschlichen um zu sehen, was er da Nachmittags macht. Er hatte einen Laubhaufen in mein Kräuterbeet geschleppt und kam gerade rausgewatschelt, so 1,5m, daneben, direkt zwischen Petersilie und Schnittlauch machte er sein Häufchen (ihhh, Lungenwürmer, das war erstmal gestrichen), seufzte nochmal und wackelte zurück in seinen Bau...Hab ihm dann noch paar Tannenzweige drübergelegt und einen Eimer Laub draufgeschüttet..der Gute wusste wohl nicht, wie da im Winter der Wind um die Ecke pfeift...Da hätte er ruckzuck nackig da gelegen...
Jetzt ist das Winterquartier verlassen und ich find wieder überall Würstchen in Igelgröße...Für die Amseln hatte ich vor wenigen Tagen einen matschigen Apfel rausgelegt, da war was anderes dran...hoffe es war der Igel und keine Ratte...iiiihhhhh aber die kacken anders...

Ich leg immer abgeschnittene Äste hinter die Garage und oft wird der Haufen immer größer, zb. wenn es regnet und man das nasse Zeug nicht schreddern kann.
Da waren dann schon oft Igel drunter, auch im Sommer. Auch mit Jungen. Also wenn man sie anlocken möchte, einfach einen großen Haufen Äste an einer Stelle hinlegen, wo sie nicht stören...dann kann man eigentlich fast schon davon ausgehen, das sie das annehmen, wenns nix bessseres in der Nähe gibt.

Eichhörnchen gibts auch, die verstecken auch überall __ Hasel und __ Walnüsse. Aber normal bekommt man die nicht zu sehen..höchstens wenn sie mal über die Straße huschen.
VG Monika


----------



## Christine (6. Mai 2017)

So gar keine Igel kann ich mir gar nicht vorstellen. Mir ist schon mal einer Nachts in der Altstadt begegnet. Schau doch erst einmal nach schwarzen glänzenden 2 bis 3 cm langen Würstchen. Mit Pech sind sie auch dunkel- bis hellgrün - dann ist der Produzent nicht ganz fit.

Aber zurück zu den Vögeln: Ein Fitis versuchte heute mit viel Lärm am __ Wein an der Pergola Nistmaterial abzumontieren. Direkt darunter residierten meine beiden Mietzen auf der Bank, die das jedoch maximal mit einer hochgezogenen Augenbraue quittierten. Mit zunehmendem Alter werden sie immer realistischer...


----------



## Kathrinvdm (6. Mai 2017)

Also, ich buddele mich ja zur Zeit kreuz und quer durch den Garten und löse auch einige alte Reisighaufen auf, aber bis dato keine Spur von Igeln (das kenne ich aus Hamburg auch ganz anders, da kommt im Reihenhausgärtchen meiner Eltern alle naslang ein Igel zu Besuch). Aber gut, in diesem Thread soll es ja auch um Vögel gehen! Also: Heute kam der Eimer mit hundert unbenetzten Meiselknödeln hier an und ich habe damit sofort mein leergefressenes Futterkörbchen und das kleine Futterhaus bestückt. Und keine halbe Stunde später saß … der Buntspecht im Körbchen und klopfte auf die Knödel ein! Ein wahrhaft ungewohnter Anblick, aber sehr schön! Und unter dem Körbchen im alten Baumstumpf wohnt eine kleine Maus, die regelmäßig angeflitzt kommt, um sich kleine Krümchen, die von den Knödeln heruntergefallen sind, zu schnappen. Leider hat meine Katze Nellie das spitzgekriegt und sitzt seit drei Tagen auf der Lauer vor dem Baumstumpf*. Für die Vögel hingegen interessiert sich sich kein bisschen. Gut so!

*Bislang ohne Erfolg. Gut für die kleine Maus!


----------



## marcus18488 (7. Mai 2017)

Igel sind bei mir genügend im Garten. Die verstecken sich in meiner Hecke im alten Laub und __ Moos.
Vögel haben wir in verschiedenen Nistkästen Blaumeisen, Kohlmeisen, Buchfinken, __ Gartenrotschwanz, Hausrotschwanz ( ich glaube so heisst der). Hate ein Nest in meiner Maschinenhalle in den Balken am Dach. Amseln haben Ihr Nest in einer hohen Hecke gebaut, __ Star finde ich unter einem Dachvorsprung.
Wir haben hier ein grosses Grundstück mit einigen Bäumen, hinter uns ist eine Streuobstwiese und angrenzend an ein kleines Felsgebiet. Sind ca 100m Luftlinie bis dahin. Hier wird alles Naturbelassen und es gibt dort Bäume und Büsche in allen Arten. Hier können sich alle möglichen Arten niederlassen ohne gestört zu werden. Richtung Süden sind es ca 700m bis zum Waldrand. 
Am Rand vom Felsgebiet befindet sich eine Baumreihe. Dort ist der Horst eines Rotmilans. Die brüten dort schon seit Jahren. Ist immer ein imposanter Anblick, wenn er über meinem Garten kreist und sich mit der Thermik in die Höhe schraubt.
Das einzige was es kaum noch gibt bei uns, das sind Sperlinge. Spatzen, die wir früher in ganzen Schwärmen hatten, sind mittlerweile rar geworden.


----------



## pema (7. Mai 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
also langsam fühle ich mich, als ob ich auf dem Lande wohne.
Gestern bin ich auf diesen neuen Besucher der Futterstelle fast getreten - die Dame hatte es sich unter einer großen Geraniumpflanze bequem gemacht. Heute morgen war sie dann schon auf dem Weg zur Terrasse...Haferflocken picken. Leider hat sie ein Handicap - sie humpelt. Nicht gut für einen Laufvogel. Ich hoffe, es ist nur eine vorübergehende Einschränkung. Sonst muss ich noch Hühnerfutter für die Fasanhenne besorgen.
 

petra


----------



## Anja W. (7. Mai 2017)

Tanny schrieb:


> Eichhörnchen habe ich hier zum Glück keine.
> Obwohl ich sie wirklich niedlich finde und mich immer freue, die putzigen Gesellen bei meiner Mutter im Garten rumflitzen zu sehen - ich bin ganz froh, dass hier keine sind, denn bei den Wildvögeln sorgen sie schon für ganz schön große AUsfälle bei der Brut.




Also da sind hier die Elstern das weit größere Problem. Letztes Jahr waren hier 3 Nester im Umkreis von 100m und die Bewohner haben überall Singvogeleierreste und angeknabberte Küken hinterlassen. Dieses Jahr ist gar kein Nest in Sichtweite.



marcus18488 schrieb:


> I
> Das einzige was es kaum noch gibt bei uns, das sind Sperlinge. Spatzen, die wir früher in ganzen Schwärmen hatten, sind mittlerweile rar geworden.



Hier gibt es einen Schwarm Haussperlinge und einen Feldsperlingsschwarm. Im Frühjahr war der Geräuschpegel in der Hecke dementsprechend hoch. Es passen übrigens 4 Spatzen in eine Vogeltränke von 35cm Durchmesser 

Herzliche Grüße 
Anja


----------



## Tanny (7. Mai 2017)

Bei mir ist auch ein ganzer Haussperlingtrupp. 
Der wohnt in "Spatzenhausen" (ich habe ca 10 Nistgelegenheiten nebeneinander an der Stallwand hinter den Himbeersträuchern, die Ecke haben sich die Spatzen erfolgreich aucch gegen die Feldsperlinge verteidigt, die sonst alle Spatzen vertreiben.


----------



## Anja W. (7. Mai 2017)

Also zumindest beim Fressen und Baden scheinen sie sich zu verstehen. Wo sie brühten weiß ich allerdings nicht. Leider habe ich hier keinen Platz für eine Spatzensiedlung.


----------



## Benny337 (7. Mai 2017)

Hallo,
Ich bin immer wieder jeden wo bei uns in Stadt am Fluß,See unterwegs und es gelingt mir immer wieder ein paar gute Bilder.
Die Schwanzmeisen habe ich zufällig endeckt bei Nestbau und seid dem bin immer wieder da um schauen was sich tut.
Hier meine Bilder, einfach nur zum zeigen 
LG Benny

      Anhang anzeigen 181962


----------



## Digicat (7. Mai 2017)

Ganz tolle Bilder von meinem Lieblings-Federbällchen ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Fotomolch (8. Mai 2017)

Weil ich hier nach den erwähnten Bildern der Heckenbraunelle gefragt wurde, möchte ich sie mal hier einstellen. Ich hoffe es ist der richtige Bereich. Die Heckenbraunelle ist eigentlich ein scheuer Vogel und ich habe ihn bisher nur mal an der Winterfütterung fotografiert. Vor kurzem hatte ich die Gelegenheit die Heckenbraunelle beim Hundspaziergang auf einem Ast sitzend ausgiebig zu fotografieren und zu filmen. Sie (oder er)  war völlig Schmerz befreit und hat sich nicht stören lassen - Frühling sein Dank.
. Hier die Bilder von der Winterfütterung und die Frühlingsbilder. Das Licht war leider nicht so optimal. Aber Frau nimmt, was sie kriegen kann.


----------



## troll20 (9. Mai 2017)

Wer Sperlinge auf dem Land sucht ist selber Schuld 
Da herscht nämlich auch die Landflucht. 
Die sitzen jetzt alle in der City zwischen den Füßen der Cafe und co. Besucher.
Siehe hier Berlin Schönhauser Allee


----------



## Digicat (9. Mai 2017)

Ich wohne ja in einem 1600 Seelendorf. Spatzen genauer Feldsperlinge treiben sich bei uns noch viele herum. 

  
Bild ist allerdings vom 31.03.2013. Es hat sich aber seit damals keine Änderung zu heute an der Population im Garten geändert. Doch die __ Stare waren nur sehr kurz zu Gange.

LG
Helmut


----------



## Biotopfan (9. Mai 2017)

Hei, der __ Ranunkelstrauch von ca. 4x2,5m ist nach mehren Jahren mal wieder fällig auf den Stock gesetzt zu werden.
Mach ich normal immer knapp nach der Blüte und immer längs die Hälfte, weil er auf der Natursteinmauer sitzt und Sichtschutz zur Straße bietet.
Die Straßenseite hab ich vor 2 Jahren runtergekrotzt und die ist jetzt wieder einigermaßen da.
Jetzt bin ich vorhin auf dem Rasen fast über ziemlich große Lindgrüne Eierschalen mit braunen feinen Sprenkeln gestolpert.
Schätzemal Amseleierschalen? Sind die schonwieder soweit? Haben doch letzte Woche erst Noch Junge geführt.
Hoffe nur das kein bewohntes Nest in der Hecke ist. Wenn ich die diesjahr nicht schneide ist kein Durchkommen mehr, wenn die anfängt zu wachsen
Vg Monika


----------



## pema (9. Mai 2017)

Spatzen...
die sind die größte Horde bei mir. Bei einer der letzten NABU-Gartenvogelzählungen habe ich eingegeben : 50. Da kam echt eine Nachfrage! Ich weiß aber auch, wo die alle wohnen (außer in meinem mickerigen Spatzenhotel - welches gerade mal drei Zimmer zu bieten hat). In einem Mehrfamilienhaus - ein paar Meter weiter - gibt einen Spalt zwischen Dachaufbau und Fassade. Offensichtlich können da die kleinen Kerle super nisten. An den selben Haus nisten auch Mehlschwalben...ich habe jetzt die ersten gesehen. Und jedes Jahr habe ich die Besorgnis, dass der Hausbesitzer an 'Modernisierungsarbeiten' denkt.
In Berlin gibt es wirklich Unmengen von Spatzen. Letztens war ich auch noch da und zwar in einem Cafe. Die Türen standen offen und die kleinen Kerle hopsten zwischen den Tischen (und auch auf den Tischen) herum - auf der Suche nach Krümmeln.

Hier ist nun unser neues (und einziges) 'Huhn'. Da mein Partner immer gerne Hühner gehabt hätte...jetzt hat er eines (zumindest so etwas ähnliches).
     
Die Bilder sind mit einer Wildkamera gemacht.
(Ich habe heute auch Hirse für unser 'Huhn' gekauft).

Hier der erste Starenschreihals. Ich hoffe nur, dass Vati und Mutti auch am Start sind.

     

petra


----------



## pema (9. Mai 2017)

Biotopfan schrieb:


> Wenn ich die diesjahr nicht schneide ist kein Durchkommen mehr, wenn die anfängt zu wachsen


Von März bis Oktober : kein Hecken- und Strauchschnitt. Höchsten ein Formschnitt (was auch immer das heißen mag)...kein Grundschnitt.
petra


----------



## Kathrinvdm (9. Mai 2017)

Biotopfan schrieb:


> … Jetzt bin ich vorhin auf dem Rasen fast über ziemlich große Lindgrüne Eierschalen mit braunen feinen Sprenkeln gestolpert. Schätzemal Amseleierschalen? Sind die schonwieder soweit? … Vg Monika



Bei meiner Nachbarin im Garten (Nordfriesland) sind gestern und heute auch die Amselküken geschlüpft.


----------



## Biotopfan (9. Mai 2017)

pema schrieb:


> Von März bis Oktober : kein Hecken- und Strauchschnitt. Höchsten ein Formschnitt (was auch immer das heißen mag)...kein Grundschnitt.
> petra



Jo, soweit die Theorie...
Der gehört aber um die Zeit geschnitten...
Genauso wie Weigelien, Jasmin und Kolkewizien nach der Blüte geschnitten werden.
Und das ist nunmal im Mai/ Juni. Sonst schneidet man alle Blüten ab.
Welche wiederum wichtig für Bienen, Wildbienen und Hummeln wichtig sind.
Selbst die Forsythien dürfte man sonst nicht schneiden.
Bei uns steht immer "außer Pflegeschnitt" im Mitteilungsblatt beim Obst und Gartenbauverein und den Vogelschützern.und das ist auf jedenfall ein Pflegeschnitt.
Und die Gemeinde hat letzte Woche reingeschrieben, das die Büsche und Bäume, die bis 4 m Höhe in den Lichten Verkehrsraum ragen, innerhalb 2 Wochen zu schneiden sind. Sonst gibt es die Gemeinde in Auftrag und lässt die Grundstückseigentümer zahlen.
Der gleiche schrieb kommt erfahrungsgemäss nochmal 3 Wochen bevor das Obst reif ist.. da beißen sie bei mir auf Granit..
Ich werde ganz sicher die Pflaumen und Kirschen erst zurückschneiden, wenn da was reifes zu beernten dranhängt.

Keine Angst, wenn da ein besetztes Nest drin ist, schneide ich nur den Teil, der nicht betroffen ist.
Vg Monika


----------



## Biotopfan (9. Mai 2017)

Kathrinvdm schrieb:


> Bei meiner Nachbarin im Garten (Nordfriesland) sind gestern und heute auch die Amselküken geschlüpft.


Jo, bei unseren ist es die 2. RUNDE..
VG Monika


----------



## pema (9. Mai 2017)

Biotopfan schrieb:


> Jo, soweit die Theorie...


In NRW keine Theorie - sondern Gesetz.
Da mein Partner ein Gartenbauunternehmen hat, ist ihm deshalb auch schon mal das Ordnungsamt auf die Füße getreten - seit dem: kein Hecken- und Strauchschnitt mehr in der angegebenen Zeit.
Aber wo kein Kläger - da auch kein Beklagter.
petra
p.s. Das eine Hecke oder ein Strauch zu groß wird, kann man doch sicherlich auch schon im Nov. bis Feb. erkennen.
petra


----------



## troll20 (9. Mai 2017)

Ja Petra das erkennt man auch  in dieser Zeit genauso wie am Schmetterlingsflieder. Nur Schneide ich ihn zur erlaubten Zeit geht er hops 
Also volles Risiko und schauen das auch wirklich nichts brütet. Dann können die Vögel auch im nächsten Jahr wieder ein Nest verstecken.


----------



## Biotopfan (9. Mai 2017)

Ja, und dann schneidest Du alle Blüten ab. Egal ob Nov oder Feb.
Bei uns sind 50m dichte Hecke ums Haus rum.
Da geht das schonmal wenn ein Stück weg ist, vorrausgesetzt, das keiner drin brütet, sonst lass ich die Flossen davon...
Versprochen. Wobei das die Amsen eh nicht stören Würde. Die kommen auf die dollsten Ideen.
Einmal bei Windstille in den Phylostachis Nigra...beim ersten Windhauch hats das Nest zerrissen.tztztz

Wobei Gewerblich immer nochmal anders is als privat.

Jo, wenn man einen Schmetterlingsflieder oder eine __ Bartblume loswerden will, muss man sie nur vor mitte März schneiden...hab ich beides schon mit voller Absicht praktiziert 

Anderes Mal, Amsel unterm Dach der Gaube 3. STOCK. Dann ist ein Junges ins Fallrohr gefallen (Das geht erst ein stück im 45 grad winkel.und hat drin Rumgepiepst. Die Alten haben immernoch __ Würmer gebracht
Bis abends ist es dann tiefer gerutscht.
Zum Glück  war es das Rohr, das in meine Regenfässer geht.
Regendieb abmontiert und ein dickes Kissen hingelegt.
Am Nächsten Morgen saß es neben den Regenfässern und bekam gerade einen Wurm, als ich nachgesehen habe
Vg Monika


----------



## Christine (11. Mai 2017)

Es ist ein ganz komisches Vogeljahr. Nachdem nach Jahren wieder Grünfinken aufgetaucht sind, haben wir seit ein paar Tagen einen Gast an der Futtersäule den mindestens 10 Jahre nicht mehr live gesehen habe: Einen Dompfaff. Was für ein wunderschönes Tier. Ich hoffe, er brütet irgendwo in der Nähe und zwar erfolgreich. Wenn das so weiter geht, werde ich noch zum überzeugten Sommerfütterer. Bisher war das ja immer nur so ein Reste verbrauchen.


----------



## Daufi (12. Mai 2017)

Ein Dompfaffpärchen habe ich letzte Woche auch bei uns das erste Mal gesehen.
Die sind wirklich toll anzusehen.
Gestern morgen hatten wir auch das erste Mal Besuch von einem Grünspecht der gemütlich auf dem Rasen Ameisen verspeist hat. Sonst hüpfen und hacken im Garten nur Buntspechte.
Nachdem vor ein paar Tagen nachts in den Thujas Krach war, ist leider der Zaunkönig nicht mehr in sein Nest-wenn er noch lebt...
Die üblichen Verdächtigen sieht man öfters am Teich baden und trinken:
Amseln, Wildtauben, Grünfink, Spatzen, Bachstelzen, von den Elstern hört man seit ein paar Tagen nix mehr, Buchfink und wir sind felsenfest überzeugt dass wir eine Nachtigall in der Nähe - bzw. auch einmal in den Büschen vorm Schlafzimmerfenster haben/hatten.
Übrigens komplett ohne Fütterung.


----------



## Digicat (12. Mai 2017)

@ Christine: Das freut mich sehr. Die Gimpel sind wunderschöne Vögel und haben auch einen markanten Ruf  ...






Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Deuned (12. Mai 2017)

Unter dem Abdach für unser Kaminholz direkt neben dem Teich ist dieses Nest gebaut worden.Leider habe ich noch keinen Vogel sehen können,will aber auch nicht das Brüten stören.
Wer kann mir eine Tipp geben,welcher Vogel wohl dieses Nest gebaut haben könnte?


----------



## Biotopfan (12. Mai 2017)

Hei, ihr füttert im Sommer?
Die Vögeln sind ja schon im Winter nicht ans Futter gegangen.

Das mit dem Vogelstimmenvideo is super. I
Hier piepsen auch paar die ich nicht zuordnen kann.
Da muss ich in einer ruhige Minute mal auf die Suche gehen.
Ich glaub das eine müsste eine Heckenbraunelle sein. Zumindest kommen sie bei und uns vor
Vg Monika


----------



## Kathrinvdm (12. Mai 2017)

Also bei mir ist permanenter Trubel am Futterplatz und zwar durchgängig. Blau- und Kohlmeisen, Haus- und Feldsperlinge, __ Stare, Grünfinken, Amseln, Türkentauben, Rotkehlchen, Heckenbraunellen und ein Buntspecht futtern sich hier durch. Dompfaffe habe ich hier leider keine, die sind wohl all bei meinen Eltern in Hamburg, da brüten sie sogar im Garten.


----------



## Biotopfan (12. Mai 2017)

Hei, sollten die sich nicht besser selber was suchen?
Ok, wir wohnen sehr ländlich und der Tisch mit vielen Insekten ist reichlich gedeckt.
Hier summt und brummtes permanent...gestern hatte alles ausgang was Flügel hat. Heute bei Regen nicht ganzso...
Aber ich kann mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen, das Samen um diese Jahreszeit im Übermass artgerecht ist?
Der einzige Service in meinem Garten um diese Jahreszeit sind die Nistkästen, 3 Vogeltränken und ein Eimer nasser Lehmpampe für die Schwalben.
Die Nachbern mögen es mir verzeihen, aber die zerlegen mir sonst die Sumpfpötte...
Vg Monika


----------



## Kathrinvdm (12. Mai 2017)

Liebe Monika,

wenn Du magst, dann lies Dir doch mal diesen Thread durch, da haben wir kürzlich das Thema Sommerfütterung für Vögel in allen Einzelheiten erörtert.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (12. Mai 2017)

Ihr Lieben, 
ich habe mal eine Frage! Bei mir bauen seit einigen Tagen zwei Amseln ihr Nest. Leider in einem Strauch, der für die Katzen in Snack-Reichweite ist. Mist! Jetzt habe ich überlegt, in Nähe des Nests ein weiteres Körbchen mit Vogelfutter in einem Strauch aufzuhängen, so dass die Amseleltern zumindest den eigenen Hunger außerhalb der Katzenreichweite in luftiger Höhe und in Sichtweite zum Nest stillen können. Was meint Ihr, ist das eine gute Idee, oder locke ich damit bloß andere Vögel in Nestnähe, die Unruhe mit sich bringen und womöglich auch die Katzen?


----------



## Christine (12. Mai 2017)

Kathrinvdm schrieb:


> oder locke ich damit bloß andere Vögel in Nestnähe, die Unruhe mit sich bringen


Genau das würde ich erwarten. Lass es nach.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (12. Mai 2017)

In Ordnung. Du bestätigst meine Befürchtungen. Danke!


----------



## Biotopfan (12. Mai 2017)

Hei, bei uns gibt es viele Katzen, die unseren Garten als Revier betrachten.
Es gibt aber auch genug Mäuse, die vom Feld zuwandern.
Trotzdem ist das hier ein kleines Vogelparadies und die Amseln lassen sich nicht stören.
Was Amselmama und Papa gekonnt inszenieren is "nimm mich..mein Flügel is gebrochen"
Muss ich immer schmunzeln und wei..das Nest muss ganz in der Nähe sein.

Die Hausrotschwänzchen müssen im __ Efeu neben dem Komposthaufen ihr Nest haben, so wie die sich verhalten, wenn ich da was reinschmeiss.

Im Großen und ganzen kommen wir gut miteinander aus. Und die Amseljungen kommen durch, trotz Katzen, Hunden , Mardern, Waschbären und Greifvögeln.

Ich glaube wir müssen da nicht viel helfen.
Den Thread mit der Sommerfütterung les ich mir bei Gelegenheit durch.
Denke aber ich bin trotzdem der Meinung, das es bei uns genug zu fressen gibt.
Giftfreier Garten, umliegende Naturschutzgebiete, Feld, Wald und Wiesen...
Ich liebe es
Vg Monika


----------



## Digicat (12. Mai 2017)

@ Kathrin: Würde ich auch nicht machen ... Du kannst es nicht verhindern.

LG
Helmut


----------



## Anja W. (12. Mai 2017)

Also hier brütet auch ein Drosselpaar in der Hecke. Zum 2. Mal dieses Jahr. Da kämen die Katzen eh nicht dran, aber die Beiden machen so ein Theater und Höllenlärm, dass die Katzen immer sofort verschwinden.


----------



## Christine (12. Mai 2017)

Wo wir gerade dabei sind:

Es ist dieses Wochenende wieder Stunde der Gartenvögel


----------



## karsten. (15. Mai 2017)




----------



## jolantha (17. Mai 2017)

Beim Nabu entdeckt, Vogelgezwitscher .
Wann wer am frühen morgen loslegt , vor Sonnenaufgang 
https://smallapps.stroeerdp.de/vogeluhr/


----------



## Annett (17. Mai 2017)

Unsere Untermieter im Pferdestall.....
   
Der Papa hat kaum Scheu vor mir, bleibt auch mal einen Meter neben mir auf der Tür sitzen, wenn ich gerade die Hufe im Stall auskratze.
Mama Amsel hat deutlich mehr Respekt.

Hoffentlich wird es ihnen nicht zu warm direkt unter dem Dach.....


----------



## Annett (19. Mai 2017)

￼Zwei Bilder von heute morgen.

    
 Der Amselpapa ist wirklich total furchtlos. Das Foto entstand mit dem Handy...


----------



## pema (19. Mai 2017)

Ich hatte es schon befürchtet,
all die __ Stare, die in den letzten Wochen die Futterstellen besuchten, haben Kinder. Und unser Garten ist zum  Kindergarten geworden.
Eine der beliebtesten 'Warten auf Vati und Mutti' - Stellen ist der Futtertisch (neben allen Bäumen natürlich). Die Akustik ist wirklich beeindruckend...und der Futterverbrauch ebenso.
Abhängen und Unterstellen:
 

Ein Erziehungsberechtigter schaut vorbei:
 

Frühstück (zumindest für die Auserwählten), die anderen schauen eher traurig:
 

Und dann ist wieder 'dumm rumstehen' angesagt:
 

Direkt neben der Futterstelle ist eine kleine Mauer, auf der auch noch 10 Kleine sitzen und krakelen. Geschätzt halten sich z.Zt. ungef. 40-50 Stare im Garten auf.
Ich muss gleich los - der 100ter-Eimer Meisenknödel ist leer.
petra


----------



## pema (19. Mai 2017)

Oh je...
man lernt nicht aus. Das Eichelhäher Nesträuber sind, war mir ja klar. Und das dabei nicht nur Eier genommen werden, auch.
Aber: dass sie sich in Raubvogelmanier (Jung-)Vögel aus einer Gruppe holen, bisher noch nicht.
Gerade hat es einen Spatz (vielleicht war es auch eine Meise) erwischt. Mitten in einem Baum neben der Terrasse. Lautes Geschrei hat mich aufmerksam gemacht- 'reflexartig' klatsche ich dann immer. Darauf hin ließ der Eichelhäher seine kleine Beute fallen...offensichtlich war der Vogel schon verletzt. Deshalb habe ich dann gar nichts mehr gemacht - und der Häher hat seine Beute doch noch bekommen und ist mit ihr im Schnabel weggeflogen...allerdings schrie der Vogel immer noch.
Tja, was einzige was mich in solchen Situationen beruhigt, ist der Gedanke daran, dass auch der Eichelhäher z.Zt. seine Jungen füttern muss und die sich jetzt sicherlich freuen. Hmm.
petra


----------



## troll20 (19. Mai 2017)

Petra das durfte ich mir auch gerade erst ansehen.
Aber da hat sich ein Eischelhäher mit zwei Elstern zusammen getan. 
Die Mama Amsel  und die Babys haben es nicht überlebt


----------



## Tottoabs (19. Mai 2017)

troll20 schrieb:


> Aber da hat sich ein Eischelhäher mit zwei Elstern zusammen getan.


https://www.nabu.de/natur-und-landschaft/landnutzung/jagd/rabenvogeljagd.html


----------



## pema (19. Mai 2017)

Bezug nehmend auf deinen Link (nur zur Klarstellung): für mich sind alle Jäger, die Rabenvögel schießen, Idioten.
petra


----------



## troll20 (19. Mai 2017)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> https://www.nabu.de/natur-und-landschaft/landnutzung/jagd/rabenvogeljagd.html


Was du mir sagen möchten mit deinem Link ?


----------



## Tottoabs (20. Mai 2017)

troll20 schrieb:


> Was du mir sagen möchten mit deinem Link ?


Einfach das Eichelhäher und Elster immer wieder zu Diskussionen führen. Mir selbst ist nicht klar ob man die Jagen soll oder nicht.
Bei mir hat eine Meise in einem großen Nistkasten gebrütet. Das Loch war für eine Meise zu groß.....Das Nest wurde gelehrt als die Jungen an fingen Krach zu machen.


----------



## lollo (20. Mai 2017)

pema schrieb:


> für mich sind alle Jäger, die Rabenvögel schießen, Idioten.



Hallo,

sollte man so pauschal nicht sagen. Es gibt Gegenden, da gibt es kaum Rabenvögel, an anderer Stelle dafür im Überfluß, wo sie zum Ärgernis werden.
siehe hier
Hier in unserer Gegend sitzt der jagtberechtigte Bauer Morgens zur erlaubten Jagdzeit, in seinem Tarnzelt, baut auf dem Feld Attrappen von Rabenvögeln auf die Lockrufe von 
sich geben, und versucht so seine Obstplantagen, und Felder zu schützen. 
Jagdzeiten


----------



## troll20 (20. Mai 2017)

Äm @Tottoabs 
ich wollte nur sagen das die sich zusammen geschlossen haben um zu jagen. 
Ünd das ich es traurig fand das sowohl die Jungen als auch die Mutter starben.
Ich hab nichts von der Jagd des Menschen auf irgend ein Tier geschrieben und dieses weder befürwortet oder verteufelt. 
Den meine Meinung ist es immer noch:
Je weniger man angreift um so besser hilft sich die Natur selbst.


----------



## pema (20. Mai 2017)

HILFE.
Wie lockt man einen Wellensittich heran?
Kolbenhirse liegt schon aus...aber natürlich nicht in meiner Küche, sondern auf dem Futtertisch.
Hintergrund der Frage: der Jungstarenschwarm hat Zuwachs bekommen. Ein hellblauer Wellensittich scheint sich angeschlossen zu haben. Er kommt mit den anderen Schreihälsen zusammen auf den Futtertisch und fliegt auch mit ihnen zusammen wieder in den nächsten Baum. Seit heute morgen ist er im Garten. Es gefällt ihm offensichtlich - aber leider hat er doch keine Überlebenschance hier. Mehr Namen als 'Hansi' oder 'Peter' fallen mir auch nicht ein...und so scheint er nicht zu heißen.
Gibt es, außer nett mit ihm zu reden, noch andere, effektivere Möglichkeiten?
petra


----------



## Christine (20. Mai 2017)

Hi, Du könntest ,wenn er sich dran gewöhnt hat, die Kolbenhirse in einen Vogelbauer hängen, damit er sich ranpirscht. Mit Glück kommst Du dann irgendwann so dran, dass Du die Klappe schliessen kannst. Früher war ein verbreiteter Wellensitttichname "Butschi".


----------



## Digicat (20. Mai 2017)

Pipsi ... ?

LG
Helmut


----------



## pema (20. Mai 2017)

Pipsi und Butschi heißt er wohl auch nicht .
Die Kolbenhirse habe ich jetzt schon mal in die Nähe der offenen Terrassentür gehängt. (Wer geht schon freiwillig in einen Käfig zurück). Da wäre es doch bei uns in der Küche (wo all die Meisen auch immer rumfliegen) schon gemütlicher.
Ich - an seiner Stelle allerdings - würde meine Freiheit und meine neuen 'Freunde' (sie sind zumindest genau so laut) auch erst einmal genießen.
So sieht wohl ein glücklicher Wellensittich aus, der endlich mal kein 'Trill', sondern frische Baumknospen im Sonnenschein knabbern kann.
(Hoffentlich kommt nicht gleich wieder der Eichelhäher).

        
Petra

p.s. gerade ist er mit den Kollegen ganz weit in den Himmel geflogen.


----------



## Annett (20. Mai 2017)

Hier hießen die immer Bubi. Man kann sich vorstellen, wie blöd ich mir anfangs vorkam als ich mein neues Pferd so rufen durfte.... 

Der von meiner Kollegin heißt Joschi.

Wenn er immer gleich mit allen abhebt, habe ich keine Idee.
Ich habe mal einen mit einer Jacke gefangen.  Decke hatte ich gerade nicht auf dem Trecker dabei. 
Der saß aber immer mal Solo auf der Erde und hat da Körner gesucht....


----------



## karsten. (20. Mai 2017)

Hallo
meine Stars.... haben bereits vor dem Gewitter sich untergestellt !

hier beim Regen  1/5s ! Belichtungszeit .....   rechts hinten läuft das Wasser   



OT

     



mfG


----------



## Tanny (20. Mai 2017)

@pema
ich kann verstehen, dass er seine Freiheit geniesst 

Vielleicht kannst Du ihn ja tatsächlich mit der Küche vertraut machen - so langsam ran füttern, aber nicht austricksen, wenn er rein kommt, sondern Fenster offen lassen. 
Vielleicht begreift er, dass er bei Dir nicht wieder im Käfig landet, sondern kommen und gehen kann, wie er will und dann kommt er im Herbst von selbst rein, wenn es draussen zu kalt wird? 
Wobei Du ihm spätestens dann wohl einen Partner anschaffen musst


----------



## Tottoabs (20. Mai 2017)

Ist ein Hahn......der braucht eine Henne  Das sind die mit der braunen Lederhaut über dem Schnabel


----------



## Christine (20. Mai 2017)

Naja, Wellensittiche sind ja Herdentiere. Vielleicht sollte man ihn einfach einen Sommer mit den Staren in Freiheit genießen lassen...vielleicht fliegt er ja dann auch mit ihnen in den Süden. Oder er kommt wirklich freiwillig in die Küche, wenn er merkt, dass es nur noch da warm ist und Futter gibt. Wobei ich nicht weiß, ob ein Leben im Käfig so erstrebenswert ist, auch wenn er es bei Dir bestimmt gut hätte (vorausgesetzt, Du willst ihn überhaupt behalten).


----------



## Wetterleuchten (20. Mai 2017)

Christine schrieb:


> Naja, Wellensittiche sind ja Herdentiere. Vielleicht sollte man ihn einfach einen Sommer mit den Staren in Freiheit genießen lassen...vielleicht fliegt er ja dann auch mit ihnen in den Süden


Den Gedanken hatte ich auch gerade. Und beim Stimmen und Geräusche imitieren dürfte ein Sittich unter Staren sich auch nicht blamieren. Wäre bestimmt interessant, das mal eine Weile zu beobachten.


----------



## pema (20. Mai 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
nachdem er weder auf Hansi noch auf Pipsi etc. reagiert hat (warum sollte er jetzt auch sofort auf meine Hand __ fliegen...eigentlich eine doofe Idee von mir?) und sich hier ganz gut zurecht zu finden scheint (wenn alle Kollegen rumschreien und wegfliegen macht er das eben auch), habe ich den schon bereit gelegten Teichkescher wieder weg gelegt.
2m über mir im Baum ist er tiefenentspannt...komme ich näher, geht er einfach ein paar Äste höher. Und er sieht sehr zufrieden dabei aus.
Die Küchentür ist jetzt noch auf - bald wird sie zu gemacht...mal schauen. Aber ich glaube bei dem jetzigen Wetter, dem Futterangebot und den vielen (Fast-)Kollegen fühlt sich der Kerl (er hat eine blaue Lederhaut über dem Schnabel) pudelwohl in seiner großen neuen Welt.
    

petra


----------



## pema (20. Mai 2017)

Ach ja, hab ich vergessen zu schreiben:
ich möchte nie einen Vogel in einem Käfig halten.
petra


----------



## Christine (20. Mai 2017)

Ich auch nicht


----------



## Tanny (20. Mai 2017)

Ihr sprecht mir aus der Seele 

 und wie man sogar an den heimischen Wildvögeln bestens sieht: sie wissen genau, was wo wann am Besten für sie ist.
Warum sollte ein Welli das dann nicht auch wissen


----------



## Benny337 (20. Mai 2017)

Hallo,
Ich habe Heute die Vögel mit Leckerbissen gelockt und mich auf den Lauer getarnt hingelegt .
Hier einige Bilder für Euch,
Lg Benny


----------



## pema (20. Mai 2017)

Ah,
es gab die leckeren __ Würmer.
petra


----------



## ina1912 (20. Mai 2017)

Was für coole Fotos, Benny! Super Aufnahmen! 
Da musst Du aber echt viel Geduld haben...
Am besten gefällt mir der Spatz, der gerade abhebt oder landet.

Lg ina


----------



## Benny337 (20. Mai 2017)

Danke Ina .
Ja ein wenig Zeit musste ich schon bewegunslos liegen .
Mit die fliegenden Bilder ist noch nicht so aber ich versuche es weiter.
Lg Benny


----------



## Tanny (20. Mai 2017)

absolut phantastische Fotos, Benny


----------



## Tottoabs (20. Mai 2017)

Vogelbauer auf den Tisch stellen ohne Boden. Mit kleinerm Ast ankippen. Am Ast dann eine Schnur bis in die Küche und wenn der Wellensittich unter dem Käfig ist den Ast weg Ziehen. Glaube kaum das der lange in dem Starenschwarm überlebt. Abgesehen davon das Starre häufig eher __ Würmer suchen und der Körnerfresser dabei nicht klar kommt wird auch jeder Jagdvogel sich immer den blauen Vogel aussuchen, weil man sich den so schön aus dem Schwarm aussuchen kann.


----------



## Tanny (20. Mai 2017)

...ich würde ihn glaube ich nicht gegen seinen Willen einfangen. 
Ich bezweifel schon, dass Vögel, die im Käfig geboren sind, glücklich sind. 
Aber einer, der die endlose Freiheit kennengelernt hat, wird im Käfig denke ich verkümmern. 
Da muss man sich fragen, was der Vogel wohl wählen würde: die freiheit mit entsprechendem Risiko diese nur wenige Tage oder Wochen zu geniessen oder einige Jahre zurück in einem Käfig?
Ich denke, durch sein Verhalten gibt er die Antwort schon selbst........


----------



## Goldkäferchen (22. Mai 2017)

Hallo,
gestern im Garten entdeckt.    und gaaanz vorsichtig fotografiert

LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## pema (22. Mai 2017)

Tanny schrieb:


> Ich denke, durch sein Verhalten gibt er die Antwort schon selbst........


So sehe ich das auch.
Heute Morgen habe ich ihn das letzte mal gesehen. Vielleicht kommt er gleich wieder - vielleicht war es das auch. (Ein bisschen traurig wäre ich schon)
Gestern hat er noch einen Habichtangriff überlebt. Das Opfer war dann ein Jungstar (an dem war auch mehr dran). Allerdings ist er mit den Staren auch nicht so wirklich klar gekommen. Die waren ihm einfach zu hektisch und sind sicherlich zu weite Strecken geflogen. Deshalb hat er fast den gesamten gestrigen Tag im Garten verbracht und sich amüsiert.
petra


----------



## Christine (22. Mai 2017)

Haste keine Spatzenhorde für ihn? Die würden vom Krach her viel besser zu ihm passen.


----------



## pema (22. Mai 2017)

Christine schrieb:


> Die würden vom Krach her viel besser zu ihm passen.


Ja klar habe ich die...aber vom Lärmpegel her können die es nicht mit der Starenhorde aufnehmen.
petra


----------



## Christine (22. Mai 2017)

Ja, aber das Tschilpen ist dem des Wellensittichs viel ähnlicher.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (24. Mai 2017)

So, mithilfe eines anständigen Teleobjektivs gibt es jetzt endlich mal erste Bilder von den Besuchern meines Futterkörbchens in der Magnolie:


----------



## Benny337 (24. Mai 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich habe ein Eierdieb erwischt .
Naturlich ist das ein Wachtel eie und ich habe das extra für die Elster vorbereitet.
Leider ist die sehr scheu und ich müsste die Fotos durch Fensterscheibe machen.
Lg Benny


----------



## Christine (24. Mai 2017)

Hi Kathrin,

das Futterkörbchen ist auch eine feine Idee, das gefällt mir gut. Ich geh gleich mal in der Asservatenkammer suchen...


----------



## Kathrinvdm (24. Mai 2017)

Eigentlich war das Körbchen bloß ein Notbehelf, weil ich kein Futterhaus hatte und es leid war, die Netzknödel immer überall anzubamseln und danach die leeren Netze wieder aus den Bäumen fischen zu müssen. Aber das Körbchen hat sich als wirklich richtig gut erwiesen – die Vögel haben eine gute Rundumsicht, können je nach Bedarf drin sitzen oder außen dran hängen, mit Meisenknödeln bestückt funktioniert das Ganze auch im Regen und bis jetzt habe ich noch keine Probleme durch verunreinigenden Vogelkot feststellen können. Ohnehin sind die Knödel nach spätestens zwei Tagen aufgefuttert und ich darf nachfüllen.  Und sauber zu halten ist das Körbchen auch leicht – und es kann sich keine Feuchtigkeit und damit auch kein Schimmel ansammeln. Fotografieren kann man auch gut. Ich habe gestern direkt noch ein zweites Körbchen hinten im Garten aufgehängt. Gestern habe ich übrigens auch zum allerersten Mal ein Eichhörnchen im Garten entdeckt! Ich muss mal beobachten, ob es die Vogelfutterkörbchen entdeckt. Wobei Meisenknödel für das Hörnchen nicht so interessant sein dürften, oder?


----------



## Eva-Maria (24. Mai 2017)

Moin Kathrin,
das mit dem 'Körbchen' werde ich unbedingt auch ausprobieren,
scheint sehr gut zu funktionieren.... sogar 'nen Buntsprecht zu Besuch - Respekt!

Sagt mal, wer von Euch hat schon mal einen 'Nachtreiher' hier in D'land gesehen oder gar
an seinem Teich, im eigenen Garten zu Besuch gehabt?


----------



## Kathrinvdm (24. Mai 2017)

Huhu Eva-Maria,

Nachtreiher? Habe ich noch nie gehört. Da muss ich doch gleich mal meine Vogelbücher wälzen … *flitz*

(Ach übrigens, fürs Protokoll: Deine Krebsscheren haben sich in meinem Teich nicht zu einer Dreiergruppe zusammengerottet, wie ich ursprünglich dachte, sondern haben sich jeweils am Versenkstandort verdreifacht! Ich bin über die Maßen entzückt! Tausend Dank noch mal! )


----------



## Eva-Maria (24. Mai 2017)

na, das freut mich aber mächtig, Kathrin!!!
Da scheint Dein Teichwasser qualitativ sehr gut zu sein, alle verdreifacht, klasse!
Nachtreiher, schau mal hier: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nachtreiher


----------



## Kathrinvdm (24. Mai 2017)

Oh, das freut mich aber! Ist die Krebsscherenvermehrung ein Kennzeichen guten Wassers? Wieder etwas gelernt, danke! 

Und der Nachtreiher sieht ja interessant aus! Ein bisschen wie der kleine, untersetzte Bruder des »normalen« Reihers. Hast Du schon mal einen in freier Wildbahn gesehen?


----------



## Fotomolch (25. Mai 2017)

Das mit den Krebsscheren hätte ich auch nicht gedacht. Meine haben sich auch super vermehrt.


----------



## Eva-Maria (25. Mai 2017)

Moin Kathrin,
nein... eben nicht. Mir will jemand glaubhaft versichern,
dass solch ein Nachtreiher die Fische aus Gartenteichen klaut..... hier oben in Norddeutschland.
Der 1. April ist schon 'ne Weile her, aber ich lerne ja immer gern dazu, deshalb auch die Frage hier im Forum,
ob schon mal wer solch einen Nachtreiher in D'land gesehen hat, sei es bei sich am Teich oder in freier Natur...


----------



## troll20 (25. Mai 2017)

Evtl. meint er auch nur den, der sich morgens um 5:00 satt gefressen von deinem Teich erhebt.
Also über Nacht fressender __ Reiher


----------



## Kathrinvdm (25. Mai 2017)

Hm, nee, der Bursche ist mir noch nicht untergekommen. Obwohl ich eine Nachteule bin … 

Dafür habe ich aber eben noch ein bisschen Fotoglück gehabt:


----------



## Eva-Maria (25. Mai 2017)

klasse Bilder,
danke für's Zeigen!


----------



## Digicat (25. Mai 2017)

Schöne Bilder ...

Habe gerade einen Eichelhäher auf der Festplatte gefunden.
Ein sehr seltener Gast an der Fütterung.

  
Vom 30.04.2017

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Tottoabs (26. Mai 2017)

Eva-Maria schrieb:


> Moin Kathrin,
> nein... eben nicht. Mir will jemand glaubhaft versichern,
> dass solch ein Nachtreiher die Fische aus Gartenteichen klaut..... hier oben in Norddeutschland.


Möglich wäre es.
Nach wiki kommen die hier durch und waren früher heimisch. Soll ein Foto machen.


----------



## Kolja (26. Mai 2017)

So sieht es bei mir aus :

Nestbau
    

Mal wieder ein badender Spatz. Ich habe da so einen Spaß dran, wenn die Vögel baden und trinken.
Im Moment fülle ich zwei mal am Tag nach. Gerade, wenn die splenternde Amsel gebadet hat.
  

Da musste ich ganz schnell die Kamera holen und aus dem Fenster fotografieren.


----------



## Christine (26. Mai 2017)

Die sind so niedlich, diese kleinen Punker...


----------



## Kathrinvdm (26. Mai 2017)

Hier mal wieder ein Artikellink, in dem es um den Rückgang bestimmter Vogelarten geht und was wir Gartenbesitzer dagegen tun können. Interessant daran fand ich unter anderem die Aufzählung der Sträucher, die man in den Garten pflanzen sollte – Faulbaum sagt mir noch gar nichts, da werde ich mich mal schlau machen. Gefreut hat mich, dass ich, wie im Artikel empfohlen, eine recht große Ecke mit Sträuchern im Garten habe, die überwiegend sich selber überlassen bleiben soll. Da gibt es etliche Stachelsträucher wie alten __ Weißdorn und einen großen dunkelroten Strauch, aber auch __ Pfaffenhütchen, Farn und Rhodedendren. Ich habe angefangen, diese Ecke noch dichter zu pflanzen mit __ Holunder, einer Hortensie und __ Flieder, das passt ja dann auch, die Blüten locken Futterinsekten an und die Holunderbeeren werden dann später von den Vögeln gefuttert. Einzig die Katzen lieben diesen Dschungel ebenfalls, liegen aber eher unter den Farnen und schlafen – und gegen die Dornen sind sie eh machtlos!

(Für Kirstin vielleicht interessant ist die Information, dass es holunderspezifische Blattläuse gibt, die von Vögeln bevorzugt gefressen werden. Hast Du Holunder auf dem Hof, Kirstin? Vielleicht hilft das bei der Fütterung des hungrigen Meisenkindes Herzi?)


----------



## Christine (26. Mai 2017)

Diese holunderspezifischen Blattläuse kenne ich, diese ekligen schwarzen - nur unsere Meisen scheinen da einen großen Bogen drum zu machen. Ich habe im Garten einen "ewigen Kohl" stehen, und die Massen ein kleinen grünen Raupen, die da immer draufhocken reichen für Generationen von Herzileins.


----------



## troll20 (26. Mai 2017)

Suchbilder


----------



## pema (26. Mai 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
jetzt mal eine etwas unangenehme Frage:
da hier ja einige unterwegs sind, die sehr viele Vögel (so wie ich eben auch) in ihrem Garten beherbergen:
was macht ihr, wenn ihr einen schwer (-tödlich) verletzten Vogel in eurem Garten findet?
Hintergrund der Frage: Amseln (so wie alle anderen Vögel)  verteidigen ihre Jungen gegen die Rabenvögel. Letztes Jahr hat bei dem Kampf ein Amselmädchen eine schwere Kopfverletzung abbekommen. Ich bin dann mit dem Vogel zum TA (morgens, vor der Arbeit) gefahren und er hat ihn mir abgenommen mit den Worten: wir schläfern ihn dann ein.
Heute morgen habe ich wieder eine schwer verletzte Amsel gefunden. Da ging dann die Debatte los. Nichts tun, TA, Hals umdrehen, Steinplatte draufwerfen,...etc. Und die Überlegung: ist der der Vogel wirklich so schwer verletzt?
Als ich dann nach 5 Min. wieder raus ging...nach dem entsprechenden Stein schon suchend...war der Vogel weg. Puh...hab ich mir noch gedacht, dass er wieder gesund wurde glaubte ich zwar nicht (dazu war er zu schwer verletzt), aber ich hoffte, dass der Angreifer seine Beute dann doch noch mit genommen hat.
Stunden später fand ich den Vogel unter den Blättern einer __ Stockrose. Er sah aus wie tot...lebte aber immer noch. Dann hat mein Freund ihn sofort mit einem großen Stein erschlagen...so eine Schei... .
Im Nachhinein gesehen hätte man dem Tier viel Leid ersparen können. Aber heute morgen hat sich noch keiner getraut.

Oft passiert so etwas um Glück nicht (zumindest sieht man die Opfer nicht so oft)...aber es passiert. Was macht ihr denn dann?
petra


----------



## troll20 (26. Mai 2017)

Ganz ehrlich auch wenn es gemein klingt: der Natur ihren lauf lassen


----------



## pema (26. Mai 2017)

Auch wenn das Tier nach Stunden immer noch leidend vor deinen Füßen liegt?
petra


----------



## Tanny (26. Mai 2017)

@Kathrinvdm __ Holunder habe ich in rauhen Mengen - und diese schwarzen Viecher auch.
Das hat einen einfachen Grund: kein Vogel hier "fasst die auch nur mit der Kneifzange an" 

Alles, was schmackhaft ist, ist hier zumindest für meine suchenden Augen immer dann rar, wenn ich es brauche 

@Christine - kannst Du mir nicht mal ein Glas Raupen schicken? 
Genau die grünen brauche ich 

@Petra: eine schwierige Frage. 
In den meisten Fällen empfinde ich es als äusserst problematisch, zu beurteilen, ob es wirklich so schlimm ist, wie es aussieht. 
Nach meiner Erfahrung erholen sich Tiere, die dramatisch aussehen oft wieder und andere, wo man gar nicht den Eindruck hat, dass da irgendetwas Dramatisches ist, sterben einem weg. 

Nur selten bin ich bisher auf Fälle gestossen, wo ich sofort sagen konnte: hoffnungslos - sofort erlösen. 
Als Beispiel vor zwei oder drei Jahren: 
Ina und ich gingen gegen Abend durch den alten Pflaumengarten, um den E-Zaun freizuschneiden. 
Unser Nachbar hatte nebenan Tags zuvor gemäht. 
Inas Hündin Pauline war mit uns unterwegs. 
Plötzlich verschwand sie im __ Schilf und tauchte mit einer kleinen Fasanenhenne im Fang wieder auf. 
Ina befahl ihr natürlich sofort, abzulassen und Pauline legte die Fasanin ab. 
Da sahen wir dann das Elend: beide Beine waren durchgeschlagen! 
Die Fasanin muss am Tag zuvör ins Mähwerk geraten sein und hat sich vermutlich fliegend in den Schilfgürtel geflüchtet, wo sie mit zwei gebrochenen Beinen hilflos da lag und auf den Tod wartete. 
Das war eine so eindeutige Situation - und das Tier hat unendlich gelitten - Steine lagen da nicht - in den Stall laufen und die Axt holen - zu lange. 
Ich habe ihr mit bloßen Händen das Genick gebrochen...................

Andere Fälle - besonders, wo viel Blut im Spiel ist, sehen häufig extrem dramatisch aus, heilen aber dann erstaunlich schnell und gut ab. 
Wenn es für mich nicht absolut eindeutig ist, dann nehme ich das Tier und setze es in einen gepolsterten Karton, decke den zu (dunkel) und stelle ihn an einen ruhigen, 
nicht zu warmen Ort und warte erstmal ab. 
Entweder wird das Tier in den nächsten Stunden sterben oder es lebt "am nächsten Morgen noch" und dann hat es meistens auch eine Chance 
(bei erkennbaren Brüchen natürlich nicht - da entweder sofort erlösen oder sofort TA - ein Bruch hat die besten heilungschancen, je schneller er gerichtet wird). 

Als er gerade 1,5 Jahre alt war,  habe ich meinen Dackel von einem ausgewachsenen Feldhasen gezogen, den er aufgestöbert und zu fassen bekommen hat. 
Der Hase lebte noch. 
Ich habe ihn ganz genau rundum angeschaut - keine sichtbare Verletzung. 
Ich dachte also, er hat einen Schock. 
Dunkler Karton - Ruhe. 
Eine Stunde später war er tot. 

Da es ein grosses, kräftiges und gesundes Tier war, habe ich ihn abgezogen, um ihn wenigstens zu Hundefutter zu verarbeiten. 
Als das Fell runter war, traute ich meinen AUgen kaum: das gesamte Schulterblatt war zertrümmert und die Lunge zerrissen. 
Äußerlich waren die "Einstichstellen" der Fangzähne meines Dackels nicht zu sehen gewesen - drinnen hat er durch diese typische Drehbewegung alles zerrissen 

Als mein Dackel noch keine 6 Monate alt war, ist er ohne Vorwarnung über eine meiner Hennen hergefallen. 
Da dies praktisch neben mir geschah, konnte ich ihn gleich vom Huhn ziehen. 
Das Bild, was sich mir zeigte war dramatisch - und mein erster Impuls war: erlösen. 

    

Zum Glück habe ich es nicht getan - mein Bauchgefühl sagte mir, dass sie leben will. 
Es dauerte ca eine Woche (sie war die ganze Zeit bei den anderen in der Gruppe geblieben und ich habe lediglich die Wunde versorgt) - da war die Rückenwunde zu. 
Im nächsten Jahr hat sie wieder gebrütet und Küken geführt........ 

Was ich damit sagen will: manchmal täuscht der Eindruck - am Besten weiss das betreffende Tier selbst, ob es Chancen hat. 
Solange das Tier selbst ums Überleben kämpft, solange hat es eine Chance. 
manchmal brauchen sie nur ein paar Tage Ruhe und Schutz, damit das in Ruhe  ausheilen kann, was sie haben. 

Aus der Ferne ist es immer schwer zu beurteilen - ich denke, man muss da auf sein Bauchgefühl hören. 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## trampelkraut (27. Mai 2017)

Morgen, müde Brieftaube am Teich.

      Sie saß schon heute Morgen um 5:30 Uhr auf dem Uferwall. Wie man sieht ist sie beringt, denke sie hat am Teich übernachtet und fliegt wenn sie ausgeruht hat weiter.


----------



## Wetterleuchten (28. Mai 2017)

Gestern hatte die junge Amselfamilie aus der Nachbarschaft großen Badeausflug bei uns und ich konnte das durchs geschlossene Fenster fotografieren

         

Und anschließend noch auf nen Snack in die Imbisbude
(da hatte ich dann ein paar Sekunden Zeit, das Objektiv zu wechseln und mich durch die zum Glück bereits geöffnete Terrassentür anzuschleichen)


----------



## Kathrinvdm (28. Mai 2017)

Nachtrag zum Thema Faulbaum

So, ich habe mich mal kundig gemacht. Der Faulbaum heißt so, weil seine Rinde leicht faulig riecht. Klingt ja erstmal nicht so anziehend! Aber er soll gerne auf feuchten Böden wachsen und hat meist eine mehrarmige Strauchform, die in der Regel drei bis vier Meter hoch wird. Er wächst gerne in Knicks und Auenwäldern, hat unscheinbare Blüten, bestäubt sich selber und trägt Beeren, die für den Menschen giftig, aber für Vögel futterbar sind. Hmmm, könnte etwas für meinen Knick sein … Aber von __ Holunder und __ Schlehe hätte ich mehr, erntetechnisch betrachtet. Und Insekten und Vögel freuen sich ja auch über diese beiden.


----------



## Christine (28. Mai 2017)

Faulbaumrinde ist ein altes Heilmittel gegen Schuppenflechte, also ein nützliches Bäumchen...


----------



## Kathrinvdm (28. Mai 2017)

Und sie wurde/wird auch zu Abführmittel verarbeitet, habe ich gelesen. Wirklich nützlich!


----------



## Kathrinvdm (29. Mai 2017)

Stichwort: Vogelfutterkörbchen

Ich habe den ersten Nachteil entdeckt. Und der hängt ausgerechnet mit meinem ungewöhnlichsten Kostgänger zusammen, dem Buntspecht. Ich habe mich zunehmend gewundert, wie rasant schnell die Knödel verschwinden. Bis zu acht Stück habe ich in den letzten Wochen reingelegt ins Körbchen und spätestens nach zwei Tagen waren sie weg. Durch das intensive Beobachten der Futterstelle durch die Kamera bin ich dem Schwund inzwischen auf die Schliche gekommen: Es ist der Sprecht! Er hat solch eine Freude daran, in die weichen Fettknödel zu picken, dass er die Dinger ratzfatz zerklopft. Und die kleinen Stücke fallen dann natürlich durchs Raster. Nun bin ich am überlegen, was ich mache. Zunächst einmal habe ich gestern weniger Knödel nachgefüllt, nur drei. So kann ich verhindern, dass er zu viele Knödel auf einmal zerlegt. Ich fülle dann einfach häufiger nach. Zum anderen habe ich überlegt, ein etwas feinmaschigeres Gittermaterial ins Körbchen einzulegen (die Maschen des Körbchens sind ja doch ziemlich groß), welches zumindest die größeren Krümel zurückhält. Abdecken, so dass der Specht nicht mehr von oben an die Knödel kommt, will ich das Körbchen eigentlich nicht, weil ich damit auch andere Vögel aussperren würde. Aber ich will eben auch nicht, dass die runtergefallenen Krümel zu viele Vögel auf den Boden locken – damit es nicht zur Katzenfutterstelle wird! Fällt Euch vielleicht noch eine andere Lösung ein?


----------



## Tanny (29. Mai 2017)

Statt des Körbchens ein Küchensieb nehmen? 

Oder so ein Teil drunter befestigen, wie man es für Bratpfannen als Spritzschutz kaufen kann - sieht aus wie ein Tennisschläger mit Fliegengitter....

LG
Kirstin


----------



## jolantha (1. Juni 2017)

Notlandung meines Jungbussards nach der Krähenverfolgung


----------



## jolantha (6. Juni 2017)

Leider geht es manchmal auch nicht gut aus .
Ich hab mich gewundert, daß ich die Eltern nicht mehr gesehen habe, und auch kein Gepipse mehr hörte.
Es war schon zu spät, als ich nachsah


----------



## Tanny (6. Juni 2017)

das tut mir leid


----------



## jolantha (6. Juni 2017)

Kirstin, mir auch . Es sah alles ganz normal aus, da bei mir aber hunderte Vögel an meiner Sommerfütterung teilnehmen,
ist es mir nicht gleich aufgefallen, daß keiner mehr den Nistkasten anflog. 
Als es mir dann auffiel, waren sie schon tot .


----------



## Tanny (6. Juni 2017)

Hast DU mal geschaut, ob __ parasiten (z.B. Milben) drin sind? 
Wenn ja, solltest Du die anderen Nistkästen ganz genau im Auge haben und Kieselgur (Insecto Sec oder so) bereit stehen haben.


----------



## jolantha (6. Juni 2017)

Tanny, es waren keine __ Parasiten vorhanden. In dem Nistkasten ist unten ein extra Boden, und da hatte ich im Frühjahr
schon Kieselgurpulver eingestreut, zur Vorsorge .Unter dem nistmaterial war auch alles trocken und sauber . 
Haben wir ja schon bei unseren Brieftauben so gemacht. 
Unter die Nistmatten.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (8. Juni 2017)

Hallo,
habe ein Nest im Schuppen entdeckt, ein Rotschwänzchenpärchen ist durch einen Spalt immer rein und rausgeflogen. Hab sie leider nicht besser erwischt, wollte nicht weiter stören! 
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (17. Juni 2017)

... und im Nistkasten am Pavillon brütet ein Meisenpärchen, die Kleinen müßten bald ausfliegen, die machen ein Geschrei! 
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## jolantha (18. Juni 2017)

Goldkäferchen, 
das müssen ja besonders tolle Kinder werden, wenn das Liebesnest von einer Rosenlaube umkränzt wird.


----------



## Kolja (23. Juni 2017)

Noch mal die Meisen:

Ich hatte mir etwas Sorgen gemacht, da die Eltern nur so zögerlich anfliegen. (Aber was weiß ich schon ).
Jetzt piepst es kräftig und ich sehe die Eltern regelmäßig. Die Hitze haben sie auch gut überstanden.


----------



## pema (24. Juni 2017)

Kolja schrieb:


> Ich hatte mir etwas Sorgen gemacht, da die Eltern nur so zögerlich anfliegen. (Aber was weiß ich schon ).


Hallo Andrea,
da bin ich ja froh, dass ich nicht die einzige bin, die sich Sorgen um die Versorgung der Kleinen im Nest macht.
petra


----------



## Kolja (25. Juni 2017)

Hallo Petra,

und ich auch, dass ich mit meinen Sorgen nicht alleine bin.
Es ist das erste Mal, dass ich das so ganz aus der Nähe beobachten kann. Der Kasten war noch nie besetzt und ich wollte ihn eigentlich als offensichtlich ungeeignet abbauen.
Ich hatte am Anfang den Eindruck, dass ein Elterntier sich nicht alleine in den Kasten getraut hat. Es hat immer nach dem anderen gerufen und sich versichert, dass es in der Nähe oder am besten noch im Kasten ist. Manchmal ist es auch wieder weggeflogen. Irgendwie sah das alles sehr unentschlossen aus. Aber das ist meine Interpretation. Sie werden ihre Gründe haben.


----------



## Kolja (25. Juni 2017)

die Meisen gestern:
 
 

Und heute Mittag höre ich das vertraute "Tzi-Babba" von der anderen Seite.
 

 

 


Mitten auf der Terrasse. Es macht einige Flatterversuche, schafft es aber noch nicht nach oben zu __ fliegen.
Geht rückwärts, wie um Anlauf zu nehmen und traut sich nicht die 50 cm nach oben. Mir wäre wohler es würde geschützter in den Pflanzen sitzen.

Kletterversuch
 

Gut, dass die Jagdkatze von neben an hier nicht mehr wohnt.


----------



## Kolja (25. Juni 2017)

Die erste Höhe geschafft
 

sitzt aber trotzdem lieber unter freiem Himmel


----------



## pema (25. Juni 2017)

Hallo Andrea,
das Blaumeisenkind ist aber auch ziemlich klein...bzw. jung. Die Kohlmeisenkinder aus meinen Nistkästen sehen - wenn sie den Kasten verlassen -  viel 'erwachsener' aus und können auch schon ziemlich gut __ fliegen. Vielleicht gab es doch ein Drama im Nest und ein Junges ist vorzeitig rausgekommen? Erstaunlich wäre es auch, wenn nur ein Junges da wäre...die kommen doch meist zusammen raus.
Petra


----------



## Tanny (25. Juni 2017)

Petra, die sind immer so klein 
Die Blaumeisen sind (auch erwachsen) deutlich kleiner, als die Kohlmeisen ....
 zumindest körperlich - vom Kopf her haben sie mindestens die Grösse eines Adlers


----------



## Kolja (26. Juni 2017)

@Tanny und Petra
Ich hoffe, es geht alles gut. Jetzt höre ich das Meisenkind weiter hinten im Garten. Nach den Geräuschen zu urteilen, __ fliegen die Eltern weiter an.
Danke Tanny, deine Worte haben mich beruhigt. 


Tanny schrieb:


> zumindest körperlich - vom Kopf her haben sie mindestens die Grösse eines Adlers


Ja, so wirkte es frech und fröhlich.


----------



## jolantha (27. Juni 2017)

Neuer Stammgast an der Futterstelle, kommt jetzt täglich
     
ich muß jetzt nur noch den erwischen, der die Meisenknödel abhängt


----------



## pema (27. Juni 2017)

Armer kleiner Spatz:
Unsere Hauptfutterstelle ist auf der Terrasse. deshalb habe ich sie immer gut im Blick, wenn ich am Küchentisch sitze. Viele Vögel kenne ich schon fast vom Namen her...sie kommen jeden Tag auf's Neue. Mein persönlicher Nachteil ist, dass auch erkrankte oder verletzte Vögel regelmäßig auf unserer Terrasse auftauchen.
So jetzt ein Jungspatz. Vor zwei Wochen ist er mir das erste Mal aufgefallen. Aufgeplustert (immer ein schlechtes Zeichen, wenn alle anderen Vögel normal aussehen). Dann sah ich ihn immer häufiger - nachher ständig auf der Terrasse. Gar nicht gut. Offensichtlich ging es ihm immer schlechter.
Heute morgen wollte er wohl etwas aus dem kleinen Teichbecken an der Terrasse trinken...Resultat: er war so schwach, dass er reingefallen ist. 
Ich habe ihn ...ich habe es noch gesehen...rausgefischt und war es leid: noch vor der Arbeit bin ich mit ihm zu meinem TA gefahren. ...Ich kann doch so ein Tier nicht vor meinen Augen ertrinken ( sterben)  lassen - 'Natur' hin oder her.
Mein TA hat eine Vereinbarung mit dem ansässigen Tierheim und nimmt Wildtiere (Fundtiere) auf, versorgt sie (wenn möglich) und vermittelt sie dann - wenn sie lebensfähig sind - weiter an Wildtierstationen.
Gerade habe ich beim TA angerufen und nach dem kleinen Kerl gefragt: leider hat er es nicht geschafft und der TA hat ihn eingeschläfert.  Traurig,...aber besser als noch ein paar Tage mehr zu leiden oder als in meinem Teich zu ersaufen.

Übrigens: Das war nicht das erste Mal, dass ich mit einem Wildvogel zu TA gefahren bin. Und ich hatte auch schon Erfolgserlebnisse. Manche Vögel erholen sich nach einer entsprechenden Behandlung (es geht ja meist um starken Parasitenbefall) erstaunlich schnell.
(Das schreibe ich jetzt eigentlich nur, da es ja sicherlich (und sie haben ja auch oft recht) genug Leute gibt, die sich denken: meine Güte...das ist doch die Natur!. Aber:  meine Terrasse ist keine Natur. )
Also Leute: wenn ihr seht, dass ein Tier leidet...versucht zu helfen. Kein vernünftiger TA wir einen wegschicken, wenn man mit einem verletzten oder kranken Wildtier auftaucht.

petra


----------



## jolantha (29. Juni 2017)

Ich hab den Meisenknödeldieb . 
Es ist der Eichelhäher, aaaaber --- es ist nicht nur Einer, es sind insgesamt drei .
Mama, Papa und ein Kind ! Hab sie gestern alle drei am Teich gesehen, als sie ein Familienbad genommen haben . 
Jetzt muß ich sie nur mal mit der Kamera erwischen. 
Den Knödelklau hab ich gestopt, und die Netze mit einer Wäscheklammer gesichert .


----------



## Kolja (4. Juli 2017)

Die Dompfäffe trauen sich näher ran. Sie waren so scheu.
  

Abendabschlussbesprechung in der __ Birke


----------



## Anja W. (4. Juli 2017)

Da hat sich ja noch einer was zum Schnuckeln vorm Sonnenuntergang mitgenommen!


----------



## jolantha (5. Juli 2017)

Da hängt er dran , (unscharf, weil Fliegengitter am Fenster


----------



## pema (5. Juli 2017)

Hallo Jolantha,
ist doch toll, wie sich die Vögel (teilweise) anpassen können und wie clever sie sind. Wahrscheinlich gäbe es sonst kaum noch Wildvögel in unserer Kulturlandschaft.
petra


----------



## Kolja (8. Juli 2017)

Streit um Badezeit
  
  
  
  
  
  

Er und die anderen ließ sich nicht beeindrucken


----------



## Benny337 (8. Juli 2017)

Hallo,
ich habe wieder ein Fotoshooting mit meine Sperlinge im Garten gemacht.
Für ein paar Mehlwürmer gibts Flieger Show.
Lg Benny


----------



## Anja W. (10. Juli 2017)

Abends stelle ich manchmal meine Wildkamera raus, um zu gucken, ob es wirklich nur er hier ist, der ans Futter kommt.

 

Dabei habe ich eben beim Löschen der Fotos auf der Kamera bemerkt, wie interessant das Ding für die Vögel ist.

     

Die Drosseln sind zu dick . Die sind alle unscharf.


Einen Mitesser hat der Igel.

 

Herzliche Grüße
Anja


----------



## Ikulas (10. Juli 2017)

Anja, 

ist das letzte eien Ratte? 

LG Beate


----------



## Anja W. (10. Juli 2017)

Nein, glücklicherweise nicht. Das ist eine Brandmaus. Normalerweise sind sie eher tagaktiv, aber dann steht da kein Igelfutter . Diese hier wohnt an der Mauer, die die Terrasse begrenzt und ist schon echt dickfellig. Sie huscht überall rum, wenn man draußen ist und lässt sich gar nicht stören. Und das, obwohl die Nachbarskatzen auch fast täglich zu Besuch kommen.

Herzliche Grüße
Anja


----------



## jolantha (11. Juli 2017)

Die Sommerbeerenknödel scheinen wirklich zu schmecken, jetzt gibts auch noch einen Buntspecht
 

und der kam auch um die Waldecke in den Vorgarten, mal schauen, was los ist


----------



## Ikulas (11. Juli 2017)

Gestern war auch ein Buntsprecht bei uns zu Gast. Das erste mal überhaupt


----------



## Anja W. (11. Juli 2017)

Wo kommen die denn jetzt überall her? Im Wochenendhaus zerstört auch ein Buntsprecht die Knödel und hier hört man ganz in der Nähe mindestens zwei rufen.

Das ist übrigens mal ein Tier, das ich aus meiner Kindheit nicht in solchen Zahlen kenne. Da habe ich über die Jahre einen Einzigen gesehen, sowie einen Grünspecht und einen Schwarzspecht.

Liebe Grüße
Anja


----------



## Ikulas (11. Juli 2017)

Ja Anja, ich wundere mich auch. An Spechten hatten wir ab und an mal einen Grünspecht bei uns. Der brütet immer wieder rings um uns herum in den Nussbäumen. Aber ein Buntspecht? Hab gestern nicht schlecht gestaunt, als er in unserem Mandelbaum landete. Er wollte schon zum picken ansetzen, hat es sich aber dann doch anders überlegt und ist wieder fortgeflogen. 
Wir haben dieses Jahr auch sehr oft Gartenrotschwänzchen bei uns. Die Jahre zuvor so gut wie nie. Was wir aber immer haben sind Spatzen, Kohl- und Blaumeisen, Zilpzalps, Buchfinken (die Grünfinken nur noch ganz vereinzelt. 2008 und 2009 kamen die noch in Scharen), Amseln, __ Stare (die füttern ihre Jungen immer bei uns), Krähen  (auch mit Nachwuchs) und Ringeltauben. 

LG Beate


----------



## Biotopfan (11. Juli 2017)

In unserer Gasheizung im Keller flattert was
Hab meinen Mann schon alarmiert. Wenn er nachher heimkommt, zerlegt er das Abluftrohr. 
Heizung hab ich solange ausgeschaltet...Hoffentlich is da irgendein Gitter drin, das er nicht weiter bis in die Gasheizung rein kann...
Keine Ahnung wie das Ding von innen aussieht???
VG Monika


----------



## Biotopfan (11. Juli 2017)

Yeahhh, er ist wieder raus...war ein Spatzenmädel...
Sie war das Rohr runtergerutscht, hat einen Höllenlärm veranstaltet...dann war sie im Gehäuse der Heizung und auf einmal kam sie hintenrausgeflogen mit einem Haufen Spinnweben auf dem Kopf...Tja..dann war sie bei mir im Fischkeller...immer obenrum...
Hab dann gemacht wie bei Mücken oder __ Fliegen...Licht aus und draußen im Gang das Licht an. Etwas gescheucht und sie war draußen...das gleiche nochmal nach draußen...Tür auf und Licht aus...und sie ist gleich rausgeflogen...
Puhhh, alles nochmal gutgegangen..für alle Beteiligten...
Ein Toter Vogel im Kaminrohr oder in der Heizung wär ja auch nix gewesen...
VG Monka


----------



## Tottoabs (11. Juli 2017)

Anja W. schrieb:


> Das ist übrigens mal ein Tier, das ich aus meiner Kindheit nicht in solchen Zahlen kenne.


Dito, ist aber bei vielen Förstern jetzt auch fest im Programm das einige Totbäume stehen gelassen werden. Ich könnte dir bei und jetzt im Wald auf Anhieb vier - fünf Bäume zeigen. Gut vielleicht liegt es auch Peter, unserem Förster. Bei mir auf einem Waldstück steht auch einer. Dann paar 100 m weiter mitten in einer Anpflanzung.....einfach stehenlassen und hoffen das die Spechte jede menge Borkenkäfer fressen.


----------



## Anja W. (12. Juli 2017)

Das wird wirklich der Grund sein. 
Als wolle er sich in rechte Licht rücken, habe ich hier gestern dann auch noch länger einen Grünspecht gehört 

Den Waldbesitzern und dem Förster um Wochenendhaus rum muss ich auch mal ein dickes Lob aussprechen! Vor über 40 Jahren, als meine Eltern das Haus kauften, gab es da nur Kiefern-Monokulturen in allen Höhen. Ohne was dazwischen und ich habe mich lange gefragt, warum sie ausgerechnet diesen Platz gewählt haben. Heute sind die Wälder aufgeforstet und es gibt dort sogar Buchen! Am Boden ist es alles grün und es ist echt toll da draußen.

Es regnet hier ohne Unterlaß und leider ist die Scheibe so naß, dass ich nicht fotografieren kann. Aber ich habe hier wasserscheue Spatzen  Raus aus der dichten Kirschlorbeerhecke, an die Knödel und ganz schnell wieder in die Hecke...


----------



## Anja W. (7. Aug. 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

was könnte das sein? Sieht aus wie ein Grünfink, allerdings ein sehr großer mit dunklem Streifen über den Augen. Und er kann wohl nur zwei Laute. Es klingt wie ki-wi und ist ziemlich laut. Er sitzt immer auf erhöhtem Posten, also Tannenspitze oder Hausgiebel. Wir hören ihn erst seid einigen Tagen und er ist so auffällig, dass er selbst meinem Mann aufgefallen ist.

Herzliche Grüße
Anja


----------



## ina1912 (7. Aug. 2017)

ein grünspecht?


----------



## Anja W. (7. Aug. 2017)

Mein angetrauter Bilderkünstler (ich kann zwar ne Menge, aber nicht mit Bildbearbeitungsprogrammen umgehen ) hat ihn vorhin doch noch erwischt, und es ist wohl wirklich ein Grünfink! Allerdings klingt er völlig anders. Das Dunkle um die Augen war wohl ein Schatten, als ich ihn gesehen habe.


----------



## Anja W. (8. Aug. 2017)

Anstellen zum Mittagessen (links hängt das Futterhaus an der Hauswand)


----------



## jolantha (21. Aug. 2017)

Besuch am Teichrand , Jungbussard auf Froschfang .
Ich stehe hinterm Fenster zur Salzsäule erstarrt, bei der geringsten Bewegung ist er weg 
    
Wildtaube auf Schlange -- gefahrlos


----------



## Kolja (11. Sep. 2017)

Wieder mal am Trink-/Bade-Wok

die Dompfäffin
  

das war beiden nicht geheuer
  

Zu Besuch auf Fehmarn
unglaublich viele Schwalben. Das war sehr beeindruckend. Und immer wieder kamen noch kleine Trupps von ca. 20 Vögeln.
Was für eine Gezwitscher.
Aber das muss irgendeine Probeversammlung gewesen sein. Ich habe am gleichen Tag noch wieder ganz viele beim Jagen gesehen. Oder
vielleicht der Vorzug?
Ich möchte nur wissen, wie sie sich verständigen. Wer sagt: "Wir treffen uns dort!", "Jetzt geht`s los"?

    
Leider gab meine Kamera nicht mehr an Nähe her.


----------



## Biotopfan (12. Sep. 2017)

Hei, bei uns haben die Amseln wohl nochmal eine Brut.
Zur Zeit sind sie wie die Geier auf Regenwürmer. Gepaart mit der aktuellen Trockenheit wirkt sich das wieder verheerend auf meine Gemüsebeete aus.
Gestern haben sie im Endiviensalat gewütet und alle Pflänzchen rausgerissen. Die Petersilie im Gewächshaus und die Beete mit Feldsalat und Spinat haben sie sich letzte Woche vorgeknöpft und zerwühlt.
Ich hebe immer die großen Äste vom Weihnachtsbaum auf und decke damit neue Saaten und Pflänzchen ab, bis die Beete durch die Pflanzengröße unattraktiv für sie wird, aber ich dachte das hat sich erledigt. Um diese Jahreszeit muß ich da normal nix machen.
Ich hab ihnen dann extra an Stellen gegossen, wo sie hacken dürfen, aber das ist wohl nicht angekommen. Die Salatbeete werden halt immer gegossen und anscheinend mögen das auch die Regenwürmer...
Manchmal könnte ich die Amseln echt auf den Mond schießen.
Wir brauchen hier dringend Regen. Dieses Jahr sind wir insgesamt zu kurz gekommen. Von dem Versprochenen vom Wochenende ist hier wieder kaum was angekommen.
Ich habe Hemmungen den Garten mit Trinkwasser zu bewässern, und mein Regenwasser reicht gerademal für Fischkeller und nachdem es da durch ist, für den Gemüsegarten und die __ Kübelpflanzen.
Auch der Teich könnte mal 200 Liter Wasser brauchen. Hoffe diese Woche kommt mal noch ein bisschen was runter.
Wenn ich mir was wünschen darf, dann bitte nachts

Ansonsten bin ich am Nistkästen reinigen und renovieren.
Die waren dieses Jahr sehr gut besetzt und die Bruten alle erfolgreich
Werde mich jetzt noch nach Halbhöhlen und Kobeln für die Zaunkönige umsehen.
Wobei die Hausrotschwänzchen und Rotkehlchen auch so bei uns gebrütet haben.
Zaunkönige sehe ich vor allem im zeitigen Frühjahr in meiner Hängekätzchenweide vom Küchenfenster aus rumturnen.
VG Monika


----------



## jolantha (12. Sep. 2017)

Monika, bei mir sind die Amseln grade in der Weintraubenernte . Das machen sie jedes Jahr ! 
Für mich bleibt nicht viel übrig .


----------



## Biotopfan (12. Sep. 2017)

Hihi, die Vögel haben fertig...ich noch nicht...
Die Trauben sind ordentlich in Organzasäckchen gepackt und warten drauf, das ich mir jeden Tag paar Bündel hole zum essen.
Sie sind jetzt zuckersüß und lecker...ich brauch nur nächstes Jahr noch mind. 50 Säckchen mehr, weil das diesjahr echt soviele waren.
Ich hab auch versucht mal welche für mein Müsli einzufrieren, wie Brom und Himbeeren. 
Zumindest wenige Tage später haben sie noch super geschmeckt. Wie das nach einem halben Jahr aussieht weiß ich nicht.
Kommt auf einen Versuch an.
Mir wachsen zwar immer Teufelshörnchen, wenn ich die Spatzen, __ Wespen und Amseln an meinen Trauben sehe, aber ich weiß ja meine Ration sicher...
Ich dachte ich hätte das schonmal Fotografiert, find es aber nicht..ich mach Dir mal ein neues Bild 
Ich hab für 100 weiße Organzasäckchen 14€ im WWW bezahlt. Die nutze ich jetzt 3 Jahre.
Nach der Ernte kommen sie erst in so ein Desinfektionsbad für Kleidungstücke (Danklorix oder Sauerstoffbleiche ginge auch) in einem  1Liter Joghurteimer, Dann mit den Küchenhandtüchern in die Kochwäsche...
Sind dann zwar etwas zerknittert, aber ansonsten wie neu...so wie das aussieht kann ich die sicher 10 Jahre nutzen.
Nur nicht zu lange hängen lassen, wenn die Trauben anfangen zu gammeln...bei Regen ist das schlimmer..aber diesjahr is ja sooo trocken, das ich die Säckchen grad ohne Waschen nochmal nehmen könnte...
VG Monika


----------



## Digicat (12. Sep. 2017)

Servus Vogelfreunde

Heute war der Eisvogel wieder am Teich .

 
Freitag haben wir ihn zum erstenmal gesehen  .... die Freude war riesen groß wie Ihr euch denken könnt. Gestern __ Moderlieschen im Teich ausgesetzt , aber den Eisi den ganzen Tag nicht gesehen . Heute hat er schon ein Lieserl im Schnabel gehabt. Bin eigentlich hin und her. Hin weil der Eisi was zum futtern hat. Her weil es mir eigentlich auch um die Lieserln leid tut.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## rumbalotte (12. Sep. 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,

neulich einen "Zaungast" gehabt....leider etwas unscharf, da durchs Küchenfenster geknipst...


----------



## Digicat (12. Sep. 2017)

Oh ... Schön Henning. Ein Sperber ....

LG
Helmut


----------



## DbSam (12. Sep. 2017)

Digicat schrieb:


> Bin eigentlich hin und her.


Aaaaaber ..., Du hattest doch extra Vogelfutter gekauft. 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Digicat (12. Sep. 2017)

Ja, habe eh mit mir gerungen ...

LG
Helmut


----------



## DbSam (12. Sep. 2017)

Kann ich alles verstehen. 
Aber so ist sie halt, die Natur. Schön und manchmal auch grausam.
Ich schreibe jetzt extra nicht, was die Menschheit alles so treibt um nicht zu verhungern ...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## pema (13. Sep. 2017)

Biotopfan schrieb:


> Hei, bei uns haben die Amseln wohl nochmal eine Brut.


Hallo,
bei uns gibt es leider keine Amseln mehr. Bis vor ein paar Monaten waren der Garten, die Futterstelle und auch die Wiesen in der Umgebung voll von Amseln. Die letzten Amseln, die ich bei uns im Garten gesehen habe, waren krank bzw. tot. Ein sehr seltsames Verhalten der betroffenen Amseln ging dem Tod voraus. Sie schienen ihr Verhalten nicht mehr koordinieren zu können.  Z.B. beim Versuch zu fressen schwankten sie ständig hin und her und bekamen kaum eine Haferflocke in den Schnabel.
Nachdem ich mich bei Nabu schlau gemacht habe bin ich mir sicher, dass dies Symptome des Befalls mit dem Usutu-Virus sind. https://www.nabu.de/tiere-und-pflanzen/voegel/gefaehrdungen/krankheiten/usutu.html. 
Ich habe die Todesfälle - nachdem ich gelesen habe, dass auch das Ruhrgebiet in diesem Jahr verstärkt betroffen ist - dem Nabu gemeldet.
Ich habe mich ja oft genug über die Amseln geärgert (vor allen Dingen ist mein Moorbeet ja immer in Mitleidenschaft gezogen worden) ...aber als ich vorgestern die erste Amsel seit langem wieder im Garten gesehen habe, habe ich mich richtig gefreut.

Tja, man vermisst nur das, was plötzlich weg ist.
petra


----------



## Biotopfan (13. Sep. 2017)

Hei, nicht falsch verstehen..ich liebe meine Amseln...aber wie mit kleinen Kindern kann man sich auchmal tüchtig ärgern und wollen, das sie mit irgendwas aufhören, was sie grad wieder verbockt haben...Dann versucht man halt der "Plage" mit humanen Mitteln, den Spaß zu vermiesen...
Sollen sie ihre __ Würmer halt woanders suchen...Wenn ich ihnen schon extra nass mache...
VG Monika


----------



## pema (13. Sep. 2017)

Nein...habe ich gar nicht falsch verstanden. Wie ich auch schrieb...über die Kerle und Mädchen habe ich mich auch oft - zähneknirschend - geärgert.
petra


----------



## Biotopfan (13. Sep. 2017)

Ok, dann sind wir uns einig
VG Monika


----------



## Christine (18. Sep. 2017)

Bei hagebau sind Knödel ohne Netz im Angebot (30 Stück im Eimer 4,99). Das Müsli (also Mischfutter mit Rosinen und Sonnenblumenkerne ohne Schale) war auch recht günstig. Lager ist wieder aufgefüllt


----------



## Ida17 (18. Sep. 2017)

Nabend,

also mir konntest Du ein Grinsen entlocken, Tom  
aber wieder zurück zu den Vögelchen bevor das hier ins OT gerät 

Das dieser Vogelvirus umgeht, ist äußerst unschön, ich hoffe nicht dass er sich weiter im Pott ausbreitet und ich in meinem Garten auch tote Tiere finde 
Es ist so schön zu beobachten, wie die Tiere das Futterhäuschen in Beschlag nehmen und ich es alle 2 Tage auffüllen kann.
Leider rafft es immer mehr Sonnenblumen dahin durch das Sauwetter; für die Vögel ist das echt mies, picken diese doch gerne an den ganzen Köpfen herum und davon hatte ich so viele


----------



## Digicat (18. Sep. 2017)

Sonnenblumenköpfe abschneiden, im trockenen Lagern und bei Schönwetter draußen in den Maschendrahtzaun flechten ....


LG
Helmut


----------



## StefanBO (19. Sep. 2017)

Es kommen wieder Wintergoldhähnchen, um in der "Vogelschutzhecke" (hier __ Weißdorn, __ Schlehe, __ Kornelkirsche, __ Hasel) nach Nahrung zu suchen:


----------



## jolantha (19. Sep. 2017)

StefanBO schrieb:


> Wintergoldhähnchen


Ups, die kannte ich bisher gar nicht.


----------



## Ida17 (19. Sep. 2017)

Helmut, das Problem ist ja, dass diese erst angefangen haben zu blühen und viele gar keine Samenstände bilden konnten 
die richtig Großen habe ich entkernt und als Vorrat für die nächste Saison zwischengelagert, die paar übrigen Köpfe sind längst ausgepickt.
Bei dem Wetter faulen mir die letzten Sonnenblumen sicherlich auch weg


----------



## Phiobus (19. Sep. 2017)

Eine Frage von mir, ich habe am Carport einen Ort wo Schwalben genistet haben. Habe nach Auszug das Nest, Balken etc. nur gereinigt und wollte wieder neu vermieten.
Beziehen weitere Vögel die Nester, oder soll/kann ich es einfach entfernen und so Platz für neue Bauherren schaffen?


----------



## jerutki (19. Sep. 2017)

Hallo Tom,

normal bleibt das Nest komplett erhalten oder wird nächstes Jahr wieder ausgebessert, wenn es brüchig geworden ist.
Schwalben und " IHRE NESTER" stehen unter Naturschutz, daher ist es verboten Ihre Nester zu entfernen oder zu zerstören.
Von daher einfach lassen und hoffen das es nächstes Jahr von Deinen Schwalben wieder bezogen wird.

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Digicat (20. Sep. 2017)

Phiobus schrieb:


> Eine Frage von mir, ich habe am Carport einen Ort wo Schwalben genistet haben. Habe nach Auszug das Nest, Balken etc. nur gereinigt und wollte wieder neu vermieten.
> Beziehen weitere Vögel die Nester, oder soll/kann ich es einfach entfernen und so Platz für neue Bauherren schaffen?



Kannst ein Foto von dem Nest hier einstellen ...

LG
Helmut


----------



## samorai (21. Sep. 2017)

Wir haben den Sommer über jedes Jahr Schwalben in unserer Werkstatt, für nach Feierabend wurde extra ein kleines Fenster entfernt.
Wir haben keine Zeit diese Nester zu entfernen, wir bohren lieber ein Loch in die Wand und hauen einen langen Nagel rein, daran wird dann so ne Art Kot-Auffangeimer dran gehängt.
Leider treffen sie nicht immer so genau.
Die alten Nester werden jedes Jahr aufs neue angenommen.


----------



## Benny337 (25. Sep. 2017)

Hallo,
ich habe wieder ein paar Vögel im Garten für Euch fotografiert.
Stieglitz,Trauersnäpper und __ Gartenrotschwanz(  ein Freund von mir der sich sehr gut auskennt hat mir bestätigt das es ein Gartenrotschwanz ist).
Grüsse Benny


----------



## ina1912 (25. Sep. 2017)

ja, das letzte ist ein __ gartenrotschwanz, ein Mädchen aber. toll, wie Du die Bilder wieder hinbekommen hast! Bei uns im Havelland sind zur Zeit auch sehr viele piepmätze unterwegs, am we habe ich ein Pärchen gartenrotschwänze beim ausgelassenen rumtollen auf meinem Wintergarten beobachtet, ebenso ein Pärchen der drolligen haubenmeisen auf dem hausdach und in der tanne. irgendwie sah es wie balzzeit aus... oder diskussionen über das winterquartier. auch die Kleiber lassen sich öfter sehen.  sicher kommen auch bald die größeren Gruppen schwanzmeisen wieder, die sind sehr oft im Winter hier, wir hatten aber auch schon junge im Frühjahr gesehen. Jedenfalls sehr süß die vielen kleinen flatterlinge. aber fotos lassen die von sich nicht machen, sind viel zu zappelig!

lg Ina


----------



## Benny337 (26. Sep. 2017)

Hi Ina,
Danke für den Lob und genauer Bestimung.
Bei mir sind diese 3 Vogelarten neu im Garten.
Die __ Gartenrotschwanz sind eh selten bei uns.
Leider sind bei uns nicht viele Arten die sich blicken lassen, ich glaube dass die Katze dafür zuständig sind und natürlich Menschen.
Ein paar km richtung Berge ist unglaublich viel loss.In Winter habe ich beim einem Freund im Garten Vögel fotografiert und mehr als 12 Arten in kurzen Zeit gesehen.
Ist echt super das bei dir auch so viel loss ist.
Haubenmeisen , die habe ich noch nie gesehen.
Grüsse B.


----------



## ina1912 (26. Sep. 2017)

der __ gartenrotschwanz ist auch erst seit wenigen Jahren bei uns im Garten zu sehen. die haubenmeisen aber beobachte ich schon seit über 15 Jahren, so genau erinnere ich mich nicht. sie lieben die hohen __ tannen am haus. die schwanzmeisen auch, wobei ich sie immer nur saisonweise im Garten habe. kohlmeisen, blaumeisen und tannenmeisen sind ganzjährig hier. rotkehlchen, Kleiber, grasmücken, grünfinken, elstern, __ stare, eichelhäher, spechte, natürlich jede Menge amseln, ringeltauben und haustauben, feldsperlinge sind oft zu Gast oder wohnen hier. aber ich habe auch zaunkönige und drosseln schon in meinem Garten gesehen, sowie etliche Finkenarten die ich gar nicht immer identifizieren kann. und den __ reiher natürlich. neulich in der Dämmerung meinte ich sogar eine lerche zu sehen. und die greifvögel landen bestimmt auch mal hier um ne maus zu fangen, jedenfalls kreist die gabelweihe oft über uns.  naja tagsüber, wenn ich außer Haus bin,  ist hier wahrscheinlich am meisten los. am Wochenende kriegt man ja immer nur ein bisschen mit.

lg Ina


----------



## Tanny (29. Sep. 2017)

...und neben meiner kleinen Falke hat sich heute auch noch ein großer Falke hier niedergelassen 
         

Die Fledermäuse, die heute Abend über dem Hof jagten, habe ich leider nicht erwischt.....


----------



## Kathrinvdm (29. Sep. 2017)

Hach toll! Das erinnert mich daran, dass bei mir überm Haus/Dorf am letzten Sonntag rund 20 Greifvögel gekreist sind. Vom Flugbild vermute ich, dass es Bussarde waren. Sehr faszinierend anzuschauen!


----------



## Benny337 (2. Okt. 2017)

Hallo,
ich habe Gestern ein wenig experimentiert und ein schöner Ast befestigt und ein paar Nüsse drauf gestellt.
Mit 2 Blitzen ausgeleuchtet und auf einen Opfer gewartet 
Hier die Ergebnisse.
Lg Benny
( Blaumeise)


----------



## samorai (2. Okt. 2017)

Ich habe festgestellt das Eichhörnchen und Eichelhäher so ne Art Wechselbeziehung ein gehen.
Was das Eichhörnchen fallen lässt rabt der Eichelhäher vom Boden auf.
Das bezieht sich auf Walnuss in dieser Jahreszeit.
Bin aber auch selbst Schuld füttere im Winter immer mit Walnuss.
Dieses Jahr wird es verdammt eng, der späte Frost im Frühjahr hat die meisten Blüten zerstört.


----------



## Tanny (2. Okt. 2017)

Hilfe! EIn verletzter Eisvogel braucht dringend Hilfe - könnt Ihr bitte mal in die[DLMURL="https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/eisvogel-in-not-dringend-fisch-ben%C3%B6tigt.48530/"] Plauderecke [/DLMURL]schauen?
Danke


----------



## Benny337 (13. Okt. 2017)

Vögel im Garten.
Die Erdnüsse sind Magisch und dafür auch besondere Posen von meine Meisen die immer wieder kommen.
Lg Benny


----------



## ina1912 (13. Okt. 2017)

wie schön, Benny, was für putzige Fotos! 

lg Ina


----------



## DbSam (13. Okt. 2017)

ina1912 schrieb:


> was für putzige Fotos!


Putzig? 
Ich finde die Klasse! 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## ina1912 (13. Okt. 2017)

ja Carsten, Meister des schriftlichen Ausdrucks, die sind auch klasse. aber die piepmätze sind putzig! selbstverständlich hätte es korrekt ausgedrückt heißen müssen: was für putzige piepmätze auf diesen klasse Fotos!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (14. Okt. 2017)

HI,

nachdem Muttern vor knapp 2 Wochen wieder mit dem aufhängen von Meisenknödeln und Gabe von Sonnenblumenkernen ect begonnen hat sind in Garten fast täglich wieder

Blaumeisen
Kohlmeisen
8-10 Jungstare - die haben letzte Woche wieder die __ Pfaffenhütchen komplett geplündert und bedienen sich nun ebenfalls fleisig an den Meisenmödeln
Buntspecht
Grünspecht
Haussperlinge - immer um die 30-40 Stück
Feldsperlinge
Grünfinken
Buchfinken
Amseln - die durchwühlen aber noch das Falllaub und ignorieren noch das "Fastfood", da sie weiterhin genug Lebendfutter finden 
Wachholderdrosseln
Sperber - der schaut wie die letzen Jahre immer mal im "Fly in" vorbei ob da von den Kleinvögeln jemand unvorsichtig ist

__ Graureiher strafen meinen Teich nun, da sie endlich rausbekommen haben das es da keine Flossenträger mehr zu holen gibt, mit Mißachtung


----------



## Kathrinvdm (19. Okt. 2017)

Ihr Lieben, 

ich habe mal eine ganz praktische Frage: Ich möchte (zusätzlich zu meinen sonstigen Futterstellen) ein richtig schönes Vogelfutterhaus aufstellen, mit hohem Ständer, damit die Vögel gute Rundumsicht haben und die Katzen rechtzeitig sehen. Jetzt bin ich also auf der Suche nach einem Vogelfutterhaus und frage mich, während ich diverse Online-Angebote durchsehe, was da eigentlich alles zu beachten ist. Spontan würde ich sagen, dass die Vögel möglichst nicht ins Essen schietern können, dass das Haus gut zu reinigen und zu befüllen ist und dass das Futter nicht nass werden kann. Gibt es sonst noch etwas zu beachten und habt Ihr vielleicht sogar konkrete Empfehlungen für mich?

Tausend Dank und herzliche Grüße
Kathrin


----------



## Kathrinvdm (19. Okt. 2017)

Gerade entdeckt, ein Artikel aus „Welt online“: 
„Wir haben die moralische Pflicht, Vögel zu füttern“


----------



## Tanny (19. Okt. 2017)

Hallo Kathrin, 
das Hauptproblem bei Futterhäusern aller Art ist nach meiner Erfahrung, dass man sich sehr schnell massenweise Tauben und Rabenvögel heranzieht, die die Häuser innerhalb von "Sekunden" leeren. 
Nun habe ich natürlich nichts gegen diese Vögel - aber ich habe was dagegen, wenn für die anderen nichts nach bleibt. 
Darum habe ich auf dem garagendach (damit die Hunde und Katzen da  nicht bei gehen) die Futterstelle für die Rabenvögel und Tauben (da werfe ich einfach jeden Morgen eine Handvoll Körner (für die Tauben) und ein paar Nüsse, etwas Rinderherz und Rinderleber etc. (für die Rabenvögel) rauf und ich lege natürlich auch zwei bis drei EIer für meine Krahs und Verwandtschaft hin  

Für die kleinen Singvögel habe ich die Fütterer gebaut, (den kleinen Tischfütterer mit Weichfutter und im großen Fütterer ist sowohl hängendes als auch liegendes (für die Bodenfresser) gemischtes Futter. Darin hängt dann  auch ein Häuschen und die Knödel und Co . 
Theoretisch könnte man auch noch ein Dach auf den Fütterer machen - oder mit dem Maschendraht eine ganze Füttervoliere bauen 
Dort kommen weder die großen Vögel rein (Eichelhäher und Specht passen da noch rein), noch kann der Kater sich da breit machen (den habe ich früher nämlich häufiger aus dem Vogelhaus gejagt, wo er saß und drauf wartete, dass ihm das Spielzeug ins Maul fliegt


----------



## jolantha (20. Okt. 2017)

Tanny schrieb:


> oder mit dem Maschendraht eine ganze Füttervoliere bauen


Danke, der Tip ist guuuut


----------



## Tanny (20. Okt. 2017)

wichtig ist, dass der Maschendraht wie auf den Fotos gezogen ist - also die Rechtecke nicht horizontal stehen, sondern die Diagonale senkrecht steht.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (28. Okt. 2017)

Hallo,
nachdem Spechti schon verschiedene Male um den Baum gelaufen ist und vergeblich Ausschau gehalten hat, gibt*s jetzt endlich wieder selbstgemachtes Fettfutter wie jedes Jahr.
Kann man so schön vom Küchenfenster aus beobachten! 
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Tottoabs (29. Okt. 2017)

Bei mir geht es auch los. Die Vögel haben selbst aus dem unbeliebten Trichter die Reste raus gesucht so das ich letzte Woche los bin Vogelfutter zu besorgen.....Wurde Papageien Futter aus dem Supermarkt, sonst ist mir nur noch Fettfutterstrümpfe in die Hände gefallen.


----------



## Biotopfan (17. Nov. 2017)

Hei, habe auch schon Futter gekauft, aber noch Hemmungen es zu verfüttern.
Die Vögel sind bei mir noch gut versorgt. 
Es gibt viele Samenstände von allerhand Pflanzen.
zb. an die Bartblumen gehen Distelfinken, mit mords geschecker...
Die Blaumeisen picken an der Baumrinde herrum.
Ein Specht hat angefangen in den Nachbarsbäumen eine Höhle reinzuhämmern.
Die Amseln ignorieren noch die hingeworfenen Äpfel.

Soll ich trotzdem schonmal Körner auslegen?

Letztes Jahr hat es ewig gedauert, bis sich mal jemand am Futterhäuschen eingefunden hat.
Normal fange ich immer erst bei Frost und Schnee an.

Der __ Winterjasmin blüht..das tut er im Nov nicht, wenn es kalt werden soll...prima Wetterbericht.
Die erste Schneeheide ist auch schon aufgeblüht und der Viburnum blüht, als ob es kein Morgen mehr gibt.
Die Rosen/The Fairy blühen noch als ob es Sommer wäre...

Diesjahr hab ich einen Bogen um das Futter mit den ganzen Weizenkörner gemacht.
Die fressen die Vögel nicht..frag mich, warum sie die da reinmachen?
Ich hab geschälte Sonnenblumenkerne, Waldvogelmischung, Fettflocken und eine Futterkette von Lidl gekauft...
Hoffe das kommt gut an.

VG Monika


----------



## Tottoabs (18. Nov. 2017)

Biotopfan schrieb:


> Letztes Jahr hat es ewig gedauert, bis sich mal jemand am Futterhäuschen eingefunden hat.
> Normal fange ich immer erst bei Frost und Schnee an.


Wie gesagt, habe gestern wieder aufgefüllt. Die sind bei uns schon ganz schön erpicht. Selbst die Erdnüsse in Schale wurden wie wild geräubert. Und da müssen die Erdnüsse erst aus der Schale gearbeitet werden. 
Möglicherweise ein Eichhörnchen. Dem wird das leichter fallen.


----------



## Biotopfan (18. Nov. 2017)

Achja...ich hab mir mit Vogelfuttertüten schonmal eine übele Mehlmottenplage ins Haus geholt...
Deswegen schmeiß ich das Vogelfutter immer für wenige Tage in die Gefriertruhe, bevor ich die Tüten aufmache.
Ich hatte sie im Keller in einem Lagerraum und mische mir das dann immer in einen Eimer mit Deckel, mit dem ich dann von Futterstelle zu Futterstelle gehe...
Als ich dann auffüllen wollte, hab ich die Mehlmottenwürmer in den Tüten entdeckt und einige hatten sich schon durch die Gummis herrausgewurschtelt und haben den Kellerraum geentert...Das geht ganzschön schnell...Hei, das war ein Spaß :-( In dem Raum lagere ich auch mein Saatgut für den Gemüsegarten...Wenn sie sich verpuppt hätten und den befallen hätten, wäre das ein ganzschöner Schaden gewesen...
Da die Biester aber immer die Wände hoch kriechen und dann oben an der Decke hängen, bin ich täglich mit der Stehleiter rein, hab die Maden abgesammelt und meinen Aquarienfischen zum Fraß vorgeworfen, die haben sich sehr gefreut 
Wenn man das erstmal im Haus hat, kann es lange dauern, bis es wieder draußen is...
Als ich keine mehr gefunden habe, hab ich noch eine Pheromonfalle aufgehängt, sicher ist sicher...war aber nach einem halben Jahr nix dran...
Nochmal Glück gehabt...
VG Monika


----------



## Biotopfan (18. Nov. 2017)

Soo, kanns nicht abwarten...und eben 2 der Futterhäuschen befüllt...bin gespannt
VG Monika


----------



## Deuned (18. Nov. 2017)

Ich füttere seit rund 3 Wochen und habe sehr viel Freude an dem sehr regen Besuch von diversen Meisenarten,Finken,Rotkehlchen,Buntsprecht und anderen.
Ich habe jetzt schon sicher so viel Futter angeboten wie im ganzen letzten Winter.Offensichtlich hat die Vermehrung in diesem Jahr erheblich besser geklappt als im letzten.


----------



## Benny337 (18. Nov. 2017)

Hallo erst mal ,
 bei wird das ganzes Jahr gefüttert. Ich wohne in einem Siedlung und bei uns gibts leider nicht viele Arten.Aber das was hier gibts hat sicher schon bei mir vorbei geschaut .
Als was besonderes gibt bei mir immer wieder lebendiger Mehlwürmer die sind einfach Magisch.
Hier wieder ein paar Fotos aus meinem Garten.


----------



## Tanny (18. Nov. 2017)

Monika, die Weizenkörner kommen da rein, weil sie billig sind und viel Gewicht bringen - man zahlt das Futter ja per Kilo.


----------



## ina1912 (18. Nov. 2017)

Wahnsinn Benny, ganz bezaubernd!


----------



## Biotopfan (18. Nov. 2017)

Hei, das ist mir fast klar mit den Weizenkörnern..ich hab halt bei Rewe einfach einen Pack gegriffen und mir nicht viel Gedanken gemacht...
Der Rasen unterm Häuschen war dann 1cm dick mit den Weizenkörnern übersäht..nichtmal die Mäuse oder Ratten, die wir damals noch hatten (Metzgereiabteilung im Supermarkt gegenüber) hab die angerührt..im Frühling sind sie dann ausgetrieben und wurden mit dem Rasenmäher immer gekürzt...

Unterm Baum vor der Haustür is auchmal Hanf aufgegangen Ich fands witzig und hab ihn erstmal stehen lassen...bis mich meine Kids gefragt haben, ob ich weiß was das is Dann hab ich halt doch gejätet...obwohl der im Vogelfutter ohne Wirkstoff angebaut wird...
Ambrosia hatten wir auch schon aus dem Vogelfutter...das hab ich schnellstens rausgerupft und in den Kachelofen geschmissen und im Herbst dann mit verbrannt...

@Benny, sehr hübschen Besuch hast Du da 
VG Monika


----------



## Biotopfan (19. Nov. 2017)

Yeahhh, sie sind da 
Blaumeisen, Kohlmeisen, Sumpfmeise, Grünfinken sind die ersten die es entdeckt haben.
An den Futterspender, wo die Körner an einem kleinen Loch rausrutschen, müssen sie sich erstnoch gewöhnen...
Das haben sie noch nicht entdeckt...
Das Futterhäuschen aus Holz, haben sie ehr erkannt...
VG Monika


----------



## Tottoabs (19. Nov. 2017)

Heute war ein Buntspecht bei mir. Mal schaun ob ich den vor die Linse bekomme


----------



## hessi (19. Nov. 2017)

Wir holen seit 2-3 Jahren immer zwei 25 kg Säcke Sonnenblumenkerne,sind momentan bei Raiffeisen Vogelsberg im Angebot (19 Euro pro Sack).
Die machen wir dann in unsere 3 Vogelhäuschen.
Bei Lidl gibt es immer 8 er Ketten(4x Maisenknödel und 4x Erdnusskerne),die hängen wir dann unter unser Dach vor das Küchenfenster,da ist man Auge in Auge mit den Vögeln und unsere Kinder haben auch Spaß dran.
Leider füttern wir indirekt noch zwei Falken mit durch...


----------



## Biotopfan (19. Nov. 2017)

Blaumeisen,
Kohlmeisen,
Sumpfmeise,
Grünfinken

Neu dazu:
Satzen
Eine Elster pickt vom Boden auf was runter fällt
Die Amselmama traut sich deswegen nicht hin und wartet 1m daneben im Busch
Wow, ein Kleiber 

Bin grad am Kochen und kann das Häuschen vom Spülbecken aus sehen...

Hängt es nicht auch davon ab, was man anbietet, wer vorbeikommt?
Deswegen hab ich diesjahr mal einen Sack Waldvogelfutter mitgenommen...
Sieht ehr aus wie Wellensittich oder Karnarienvogelfutter, also lauter kleine Hirsesorten...
VG Monika


----------



## hessi (19. Nov. 2017)

Wir hatten auch mal eine Futtermischung,einige Körnerarten wurden da gar nicht angerührt,die lagen alle unter dem Futterhäuschen.
Weiß nicht welche Art Körner das waren.Am Besten werden Sonnenblumenkerne,Erdnusskerne und Maisenknödel bei uns angenommen.
Da wir noch eine Bio Streuobstwiese haben ,heb ich jedes Jahr noch ca.50kg Äpfel für die Amseln auf (ich bekomm eh nur 14 Euro für 100kg Äpfel von der Biomanufaktur).


----------



## Biotopfan (19. Nov. 2017)

Hei, genau diese Futterketten von Lidl hab ich auch jedes Jahr in der __ Kastanie vor dem Eingang hängen. Dort kann ich von der Eckbank in der Küche aus hinsehen.
Leider hing das Ding letzten Winter ziemlich lange unberührt da rum. Ich dachte erst, mit der Kette stimmt was nicht, bis ich mitbekam, das die Vögel wohl überall die Futterplätze nicht so recht annahmen. Ich hatte zwar nicht das Gefühl das die Bruten bei uns nicht durchgekommen waren, und die Nistkästen waren auch nicht mit toten Jungen, wie bei manchen andern, aber es waren wohl trotzdem weniger als sonst und für weniger Vögel gibts dann halt auch mehr in der Natur zu finden.
Eigentlich sollen die Vögel ja auch das Ungeziefer fressen, was die Blaumeisen auch brav gemacht haben, bevor ich das Futter raus hab...
Die sind den ganzen lieben langen Tag in meiner Kastanie umhergehüpft und haben unter den Flechten wohl nach Insekten gesucht.
Gerade jetzt, wo die Kirschfruchtfliege sich bei uns etabliert, meine ich, sie dürften da ruhig weitermachen...Man müßte mal rausfinden, wie die überwintern, ob Vögel sie überhaupt finden können.
Evt. geb ich dann halt etwas weniger Futter ins Häuschen...damit sie wissen, das es hier bei Frost was gibt, aber dochnoch nach Insekten suchen.
VG Monika


----------



## Biotopfan (21. Nov. 2017)

(Blaumeisen,
Kohlmeisen,
Sumpfmeise,
Grünfinken
Spatzen
Elster 
Amsel
Kleiber )

Heute zum erstenmal eine Haubenmeise..hab ich hier noch nie gesehen 
VG Monika


----------



## hessi (23. Nov. 2017)

Komische Vögel 

Hab mich gewundert warum unsere Katze Nachts ständig aus dem Badfenster geschaut hat....

Mäuseknödel statt Maisenknödel


----------



## Tottoabs (23. Nov. 2017)

Ups, wie kommen die Mäuse da den dran. Dann gleich drei ?


----------



## hessi (23. Nov. 2017)

Wir haben eine Dachwohnung mit Gauben, die 8er Lidl Kette hing unten aufs Dach.Die Mäuse kommen aus unserer angrenzenden Scheune übers Dach zum Wohnhaus.
Hab die Kette dann kürzer gehängt.


----------



## samorai (25. Nov. 2017)

Eigentlich werden bei mir immer __ Walnüsse verfüttert, für Vögel, Eichhörnchen und Co.
Der späte Frost hatte dieses Jahr die Ernte sehr arg geschmälert. Reingewinn ca 20 Nüsse.
Heute habe ich 2kg bestellt, hola, wusste gar nicht das sie so teuer sind.


----------



## Wetterleuchten (25. Nov. 2017)

Bei mir haben sich die Elstern einen gut Teil der Meisenknödel geschnappt. Ich sags ja, völlig irreführender Produktname. Ich bau mir jetzt nen Futterkäfig a la Tanny, auch weil ich dieses Jahr auch mal gezielt Fett-Insekten-Brösel für die Bodenpicker streuen will und mich nicht darauf verlassen will, dass sie das vor den Katzen finden.

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit diesem Teil? Hält das?  * defekter Link entfernt * Ich dachte, das wär nett für's Enkelchen, aber Schwiegertochter ist etwas skeptisch.


----------



## Deuned (25. Nov. 2017)

Ich verwende von diesen Teilen gleich 2 Stück und bin sehr zufrieden damit.
Die Vögel nutzen sie fleißig,teilweise schaffen sie einen Zylinder pro Tag zu leeren.
Man -auch meine Enkelkinder - haben viel Freude beim Beobachten der Vögel!


----------



## Deuned (25. Nov. 2017)

hessi schreibt:
"
Wir holen seit 2-3 Jahren immer zwei 25 kg Säcke Sonnenblumenkerne,sind momentan bei Raiffeisen Vogelsberg im Angebot (19 Euro pro Sack).
Die machen wir dann in unsere 3 Vogelhäuschen.
Bei Lidl gibt es immer 8 er Ketten(4x Maisenknödel und 4x Erdnusskerne)"

Leider sind die Kerne in Vogelsberg nicht online erhältlich und bei LIDL sagte man mir,dass die Ketten nicht (immer) im Verkauf seien,so leider auch im Moment auch nicht,schade!


----------



## hessi (25. Nov. 2017)

Ideal wäre eine 8er Kette Erdnüsse,die Maisenknödel werden erst angenommen wenn alle Nüsse weg sind und dann auch nur von einzelnen Maisen.An den Erdnüssen hängen teilweise 6-7 Maisen und Feldsperlinge.


----------



## Biotopfan (26. Nov. 2017)

Hei, die Kette kommt erst bei Eis und Schnee raus bei mir.

Hinterm Haus habe ich eine riesen Forsythie. Direkt darüber ist ein Fenster, von dem aus ich zusehen kann, wie die Spatzen die ganzen Knospen abpicken :-(
Wenn ich nur wüßte, wie ich sie davon abhalten kann? Der Busch blüht zwar jedes Jahr schon, aber wenn sie das nicht machen würden, wär er evt. noch schöner.
Ob es hilft daneben nochmal ein Futterhäuschen aufzustellen?
Auf der andern Seite des Hauses steht noch eine Forsythie, an die gehen sie seltsamer Weise nicht???

Hat in der Beziehung noch jemand Beobachtungen gemacht?
VG Monika


----------



## Biotopfan (26. Nov. 2017)

Heute gesellten sich ein __ Star und einige Buchfinken dazu
Insgesamt noch nix besonderes, aber ich freu mich trotzdem
VG Monika




<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
Vögel am Futterhaus 2017: Blaumeisen, Kohlmeisen, Sumpfmeise, Grünfinken, Spatzen, Elster, Amsel, Kleiber, Haubenmeisen, Star, Buchfinken, to be continued


----------



## Kathrinvdm (28. Nov. 2017)

Ich wusste nicht genau, wo dieser Artikel thematisch genau hingehört, deswegen poste ich ihn mal hier. 
Liebe Mods: Bitte gerne verschieben, wenn er in ein anderes Forum besser passt.

Eisvogelteich in Loose


----------



## Kathrinvdm (28. Nov. 2017)

Und hier gleich noch ein Artikel, den ich gerade gefunden habe – diesmal zum Thema Vogelfütterung und wie Futterhäuser aussehen sollten.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (4. Dez. 2017)

N'Abend zusammen,
irgendwas ist im Vogelfutterhaus, das da eigentlich nicht hingehört....Aber er hat natürlich auch Hunger.
Aber guckt selbst.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Eva-Maria (5. Dez. 2017)

Klasse, hier kommen die Eichhörner auch vorbei und schauen, ob es was Gutes gibt.
Wir haben 2 Eichhorn-Futterstationen gebaut, die nehmen sie seitdem auch sehr gut an.
Speziell wenn Apfelschnetzel oder anderes frisches Obst drin ist, finden sie richtig toll!


----------



## samorai (6. Dez. 2017)

Hallo Eva!
Bei uns sind die Eichis, 4 an der Zahl ständig am/im Futter-Haus anzutreffen.
Nicht das ich es nicht mag aber wenn es solch spezielle Futterhäuser für die Eichhörnchen gibt würde ich es gerne nachbauen.
Meine Frage lautet ist es nur komplett zu erwerben, oder gibt's dafür ne Bauanleitung im I-Net?
Da die Tage jetzt kurz oder lang etwas trostlos sind könnte man auch etwas basteln. 
Nur vor der Glotze abhängen ist so gar nicht mein Ding.


----------



## Tottoabs (6. Dez. 2017)

samorai schrieb:


> Meine Frage lautet ist es nur komplett zu erwerben, oder gibt's dafür ne Bauanleitung im I-Net?
> Da die Tage jetzt kurz oder lang etwas trostlos sind könnte man auch etwas basteln.


Naja......dann such dir mal eine Anleitung aus gibt einige im google
https://www.google.de/search?q=baua...AhXSE-wKHZ8CDvMQ9QEIPTAF#imgrc=7gSYr3SOzRPONM:
http://www.diy4you.de/download/bauanleitung-eichhoernchen-futterkasten.pdf
http://www.diy4you.de/hobby/tierisc...auanleitung-eichhoernchen-futterkasten-1.html
https://www.google.de/search?q=baua...AhXSE-wKHZ8CDvMQ9QEIPTAF#imgrc=7gSYr3SOzRPONM:


----------



## samorai (6. Dez. 2017)

Danke Totto!
Ist nicht schwer nachzuvollziehen, eventuell gibt es ein besseres Dach, wegen der Haltbarkeit.
Die Scheibe bzw Sichtglas sollte wohl intregriert werden?
Link 1und 4 sind identisch.


----------



## Tottoabs (6. Dez. 2017)

samorai schrieb:


> Link 1und 4 sind identisch.


Unter selber.de "Eichhörnchen" in die Suche da ist auch noch ein schönes


----------



## hessi (7. Dez. 2017)

Ich hab letzten Herbst 50 Haselnusssträucher an der Grundstücksgrenze gepflanzt,für die Eichhörnchen aber auch als Sichtschutz vor den neugierigen Nachbarn.
Wir hatten auch immer die Einheimischen roten Eichhörnchen,jetzt sind sie weg und wir haben ein schwarzes Aggro-Eichhörnchen was sich sogar mit Elstern und Krähen anlegt beim Futterhäuschen.


----------



## Tottoabs (7. Dez. 2017)

hessi schrieb:


> schwarzes Aggro-Eichhörnchen


Denke das ist nur eine Farbform des roten
hast du mal ein Foto?


----------



## hessi (7. Dez. 2017)

Ich hab ein Video mit der Wildkamera gemacht,mal kucken wie ich das hier reinbringen kann.
Das schwarze ist schon eine Ecke größer als unsere roten Eichhörnchen.


----------



## Tottoabs (7. Dez. 2017)

hessi schrieb:


> Ich hab ein Video mit der Wildkamera gemacht,mal kucken wie ich das hier reinbringen kann.


Diese Einwanderer sind bei uns noch nicht angekommen. Wenn es mehr oder weniger Puschel an den Ohren hat ist es Heimisch.Nur die ganz jungen Heimischen haben glaube ich noch keine Puschel. 
http://www.eichhoernchenhilfe-berlin.de/grauhorn
* defekter Link entfernt *
https://www.merkur.de/leben/tiere/eichhoernchen-koennen-auch-grau-oder-schwarz-sein-zr-8721877.html

Das ist Klasse
http://www.fotocommunity.de/photo/eichhoernchen-schwarzweiss-wolfsch/17421315


----------



## hessi (7. Dez. 2017)

Hab mal ein Foto von meiner Kamera mit dem Handy abfotografiert.
Es hat Puschelohren.


----------



## samorai (8. Dez. 2017)

Ja Totto, das ist wirklich klasse.
Ich würde immer denken Nachbar`s Hund sitzt im Baum, cool￼ !


----------



## hessi (8. Dez. 2017)

_View: https://youtu.be/y9paId77GNE

Hier mal ein Größenvergleich zwischen Krähe und dem schwarzen Eichhörnchen._


----------



## samorai (9. Dez. 2017)

Ich konnte heute sehr schön meine Eichhörnchen im Futterhaus beobachten.
Dabei viel mir auf, das die kleinen sehr dominant agieren.
Zwei Eichelhäher näherten sich der Futterstelle, als das Eichhörnchen sie bemerkte, ging es zum Angriff über und verjagte die Eichelhäher kurz entschlossen.
Das sah ich auch zum ersten mal.
Die Aufnahmen sind nicht besonders, schneite und war dadurch recht dunkel.
Mit dem Blitz wollte ich keine Bilder machen.


----------



## Christine (10. Dez. 2017)

Es gibt immer wieder etwas Neues zu entdecken. Ich habe heute das erste Mal gesehen, dass das Rotkehlchen am Meisenknödelhalter hing. Das Gestänge ist wohl dick genug dafür und es konnte vom Rosenbogen leicht dran springen. Sonst ging es immer nur unter den Fütterern spazieren und pickte am Boden. Aber es ist lernfähig und hat nun den Amseln gegenüber einen Vorteil.


----------



## koichteich (10. Dez. 2017)

Moin, wir haben ein Gast im ausgedienten Schwalbennest in unserer Terassennische.
  
Ist regelmäßig Abends zu sehen. Vielleicht auch Schon eher oder immer darin aber zeigen tut er sich nur Abends.
Gruß Andreas


----------



## Tottoabs (11. Dez. 2017)

samorai schrieb:


> Ist nicht schwer nachzuvollziehen, eventuell gibt es ein besseres Dach, wegen der Haltbarkeit.


So große Plastikschalen und ein Plastikunterteller lassen sich fix mittels einem Kantholz zu einem Vogelhaus umbauen.



Nicht das beste Wetter für das Foto aber vielleicht lässt sich erkennen was ich mit einer gesprungenen Plastikschale gemacht habe. Kantholz in die Mitte, paar Holzschrauben und schon war das Vogelhaus fertig. Oben und unten jeweils einen Schraubharken und ich konnte drunter noch einiges dranhängen. Seil über einen Ast geworfen und ich konnte das ganze in die Baumkrone ziehen.


----------



## trampelkraut (26. Dez. 2017)

Es gibt Regen, die Komorane __ fliegen tief.


----------



## jolantha (28. Dez. 2017)

Bei mir gabs gestern zum ersten Mal einen Fasan am Waldrand. Leider natürlich wieder keine Kamera dabei. 
Jetzt pass ich auf, ob er wiederkommt, natürlich mit Fotoapparat in der Jackentasche


----------



## DbSam (28. Dez. 2017)

jolantha schrieb:


> natürlich mit Fotoapparat in der Jackentasche


So wird das dann aber auch nichts ...   


Gruß Carsten


----------



## hessi (28. Dez. 2017)

Habt ihr auch so viele Eichelhäher im Garten?
Bei uns in Osthessen haben wir ganze Gruppen von 15 -20 Vögeln.
Ist mir vor einigen Jahren gar nicht so aufgefallen.
Die verstecken bei uns im Garten Eicheln und Haselnüsse im Boden,haben schon einige wildgewachsene Bäumchen im Garten die wir meistens mit dem Rasenmäher verschonen.
Ist interessant wie die Vögel die Eicheln und Nüsse in den Boden drücken und anschließend noch ein großes __ Ahorn oder Eichenblatt drüber legen,sicher ist sicher


----------



## trampelkraut (28. Dez. 2017)

Fasane und Rebhühner habe ich bei uns seit vielen Jahren nicht mehr gesehen. Die Landwirtschaft mit ihren Monokulturen fordert eben ihren Tribut.


----------



## hessi (28. Dez. 2017)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Fasane und Rebhühner habe ich bei uns seit vielen Jahren nicht mehr gesehen. Die Landwirtschaft mit ihren Monokulturen fordert eben ihren Tribut.


Meine Schwiegereltern wohnen in NRW in Baesweiler Kreis Aachen, da gibts große Rübenfelder und noch viele Hecken,da sieht man noch oft Fasane am Acker.
Bei uns in Osthessen kenn ich Fasane nur aus dem Wildpark und Rebhühner hab ich seit 10 Jahren auch keine mehr gesehen.


----------



## Biotopfan (28. Dez. 2017)

Hei, zuerst wurde das Futterhäuschen gut angenommen...
Jetzt finden sie wohl wieder genug...
Meisenknödel und auch die Futterkette von Lidl werden links liegen gelassen...
Was immernoch begeistert angeknabbert wird, ist die Forsythie...darunter liegt 1cm dick die Vogelkacke, gemischt mit den abgepickten Knospen.
Aber komischerweise nur die eine auf der Ostseite des Hauses...die im Nachbarsgarten und unsere an der Westseite bleiben absolut unbehelligt...versteh ich nicht...
VG Monika


----------



## Tottoabs (28. Dez. 2017)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Fasane und Rebhühner habe ich bei uns seit vielen Jahren nicht mehr gesehen. Die Landwirtschaft mit ihren Monokulturen fordert eben ihren Tribut.


Das kann auch verschiedene andere Gründe haben .... 
Unter andern,
weil du dich nicht genug in den Feldern rum treibst.
Weil du zu laut durch die gegend stolperst.....

Egal, bei uns im nordlichen OWL gibt es noch Repphühner und Farsane. Und Graureier, und Silberreiher und Milan und Falke nur mein Vogelfutterhaus wird seid dem letzten Schnee nicht mehr groß angeflogen. [DLMURL="https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pirol_(Art)"]Nur den Pirol habe ich noch nicht im Moor gesehen...soll es aber geben im Sommer [/DLMURL]


----------



## trampelkraut (29. Dez. 2017)

Meist bin ich alleine unterwegs, und verhalte mich eigentlich ruhig. Stolpern tue ich nur wenn ich was getrunken habe. Ich kenne einige Plätze an denen es vor 30 Jahren immer Fasane und Rebhühner gab, aber jetzt nicht mehr. Es wurden im Zuge der Flurbereinigung Hecken gerodet und auch die Weinberge wurden vor vielen Jahren bereinigt. Dabei verschwanden auch viele Hecken und Steinschutthalten.


----------



## Biotopfan (29. Dez. 2017)

Hei, bei uns kann man die Fasanen hören, aber selten sehen.
Manchmal rennt einer über die Straße, aber das ist dann schon ein großer Zufall, wenn man den grad sieht..geht sehr schnell...
VG Monika


----------



## Tottoabs (29. Dez. 2017)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Es wurden im Zuge der Flurbereinigung Hecken gerodet und auch die Weinberge wurden vor vielen Jahren bereinigt. Dabei verschwanden auch viele Hecken und Steinschutthalten.


Bei uns gibt es das Moor. Das wird wurde vergrößert. Die Grünflächen wurden vom Land NRW eingetauscht und in einigen bewaldeten Moorbereichen wurden Abbaugenemigungen des Torfes gegeben aber im Nassabbau. Somit sind da die Bäume verschwunden und wieder einige Seen entstanden. Gleichzeitig wurden die Drainagen im Bereich zwischen Mittellandkanal und dem Moorrandgraben gekappt. Das ganze Gebiet ist wieder vernässt. Am Moor anschließend gibt es ein Wiesengebiet mit Nasswiesen und Weiden.
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Großes_Torfmoor

Vom Moor bis zum "Wiehengebierge"
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...60px-Falk_Oberdorf_Wiehengebirge_physisch.png
Eine ca. 250 m hohe bewaldete Erhebung aus der norddeutschen Tiefebene sind es auch nur wenige Km. Der schmale Waldsaum ist wichtig für die Vernetzung der Naturgebiete im Teuteburger Wald. Somit ist bei uns noch eine unterschidliche Landschaftsstrucktur gegeben. Auch die Weser Auen sind nicht weit weg.

Es ist aber wohl so das vieles sich noch erst wieder neu entwickeln muss. Geschadet hat da teilweise die "grüne" Gesetzgebung. Da wurden Gesetze erlassen das zum Beispiel Ackerland (Wert ca. 4,5 Euro/m²) zu Grünland wird (1,7 Euro/m²) wenn es nicht alle 4 Jahre umgebrochen wird.
Grünland darf man nicht mehr zu Ackerland machen. Also bei einem Verlust von rund 3 Euro/m² wird alles umgebrochen. Jeder früher nicht genutzte Bereich, jede Feldecke wo bisschen was natürlich hoch gekommen ist. Mag andere Gegenden geben, wo dieses "Gesetz" das vorhandene Grünland schützt. Bei uns war es das Gegenteil. Bei einem Verlust von 30.000Euro pro Hekta habe ich dafür jedes Verständnis.


----------



## jolantha (29. Dez. 2017)

Den Fasan sehe ich momentan nur gaaaanz weit weg, dafür sind die Rehe wieder da. Mittlerweile haben wir ja einen Zaun zum Wald gezogen, damit
mir noch ein par Pflanzen übrig bleiben. Gestern kam dann auch mal der Sperber am Futterhäuschen schauen, ob für ihn was dabei ist. 
Außerdem noch Bunt-und Grünspecht .


----------



## hessi (29. Dez. 2017)

Ich hab heute zum ersten Mal ein Schwarm __ Stare im Dezember gesehen,sonst gab es die bei uns erst ab Februar-März.Ist nicht in den nächsten Wochen wieder die Stunde der Wintervögel vom Nabu?
Wir machen da immer mit.


----------



## troll20 (30. Dez. 2017)

Bei uns kreisen die Wildgänse seit einigen wie blöd.
Inzwischen sind es bestimmt 500 Tiere.
Und man hat das Gefühl das sie nicht wissen was sie machen sollen, weiter nach Süden oder doch lieber abwarten und


----------



## trampelkraut (30. Dez. 2017)

Vor einigen Tagen hörte ich abends um 9°° einen Schwarm Gänse mit lautem Geschreie übers Haus __ fliegen. Ich dachte mir auch, eigentlich recht spät normalerweise ziehen sie Anfang November.


----------



## Tottoabs (30. Dez. 2017)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Vor einigen Tagen hörte ich abends um 9°° einen Schwarm Gänse mit lautem Geschreie übers Haus __ fliegen


Bei uns treiben sich noch jede Menge rum. Die letzten Jahre haben immer welche in den Weserauen überwintert.


----------



## troll20 (31. Dez. 2017)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Bei uns treiben sich noch jede Menge rum. Die letzten Jahre haben immer welche in den Weserauen überwintert.



Und wie haben die das mir ihrer Aufstallpflicht gemacht


----------



## trampelkraut (31. Dez. 2017)

Bei uns sieht es an der Futterstelle seit Wochen so aus:

     Entweder die Vögel finden noch genug, oder es sind keine da.


----------



## Annett (1. Jan. 2018)

Hast du das Futter mal gegen anderes (völlig andere Charge)  ausgetauscht? 
Manchmal ist es einfach schlecht oder schmeckt aus anderen Gründen nicht.... 

Bei uns ist richtig was los. Jeden Tag kann ich die Sonnenblumenkerne auffüllen.


----------



## trampelkraut (1. Jan. 2018)

Nein, aber eine gute Idee werde es mal Versuchen.


----------



## Tottoabs (1. Jan. 2018)

Annett schrieb:


> Manchmal ist es einfach schlecht oder schmeckt aus anderen Gründen nicht....


Bei uns liegt es wohl am warmen Wetter. Oder die wollen in einen Beitrag mit Vögel 2018


----------



## Horst P. (2. Jan. 2018)

Bei uns wird das Futterhäuschen rege besucht, Kohlmeisen, Blaumeisen, Moormeisen, Buntspechte, Kleiber
Buchfinken und Rotkehlchen.
Alles was die Vögel auf den Boden werfen wird von den Mäusen dankbar angenommen.


----------

